# W



## Roger Longbottom (18 May 2020)

W


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2020)

Also the route planner is going to be subscription based. I wouldn't mind but it is always crashing, no way is it worth paying for.


----------



## Brandane (18 May 2020)

Awwwww; I won't be able to see all my KOM's any more .
No, I WON'T be paying....


----------



## Drago (18 May 2020)

That's my account deleted. 

Cynical timing though, just has thousands have started cycling again.


----------



## Deeble (18 May 2020)

Crushed by this news! Grabbers! 😭😭😭


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 May 2020)

Not a feature I used. As long as I can see the rides my friends are doing and photos they post that’s fine. Just checked and I can still see my own times across multiple rides for a segment.


----------



## Jody (18 May 2020)

I wonder what happens with sites like Veloviewer. Will they still update?


----------



## Jody (18 May 2020)

Drago said:


> That's my account deleted.
> 
> Cynical timing though, just has thousands have started cycling again.



Not sure about deleting yet but it's a kick in the nuts after so many years. We'll have to see what else they put behind the paywall


----------



## steverob (18 May 2020)

Blog up on Veloviewer site already about the changes: https://blog.veloviewer.com/strava_subscriber_vs_non-subscriber-veloviewer_differences/

TL;DR - most features on VeloViewer will still work, just a few are affected, most not biggies. And if you are a Strava subscriber (he thinks ~70% of Veloviewer users are), then everything still functions as before.


----------



## DRM (18 May 2020)

So what else is available to do what Strava used to do but for free? that's a bit stingy, they could well end up loosing out big style with that move.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 May 2020)

I don’t mind paying for stuff that works well. I won’t pay for anything on Strava, because it doesn’t work well, most of the time.


----------



## rogerzilla (18 May 2020)

Segments are stupid anyway. Meaninglessly short or the willy-waving KOM times were obviously set in a motor vehicle.


----------



## Brandane (18 May 2020)

Hmmmm; PhotoBucket mk2 ?


----------



## Garry A (18 May 2020)

Think they've shot themselves in the foot there. Oh well!


----------



## Drago (18 May 2020)

Jody said:


> Not sure about deleting yet but it's a kick in the nuts after so many years. We'll have to see what else they put behind the paywall


Garmin is my main account anyway, so I've lost nothing. Whereas Strava have lost a user and some time subscriber. No one strong arms me.


----------



## Specialeyes (18 May 2020)

OTOH, they're not a charity and don't sell advertising space on the site, so how will slightly reducing the feature set for people who don't pay them anything in order to focus their efforts on improving the service for those who do, affect them in any way?


----------



## DRM (18 May 2020)

Specialeyes said:


> OTOH, they're not a charity and don't sell advertising space on the site, so how will slightly reducing the feature set for people who don't pay them anything in order to focus their efforts on improving the service for those who do, affect them in any way?


By upsetting long time users, getting a bad rep, everyone drifts away bye bye strava, anyone remember MSN messenger, BlackBerry's etc, people stop using them, now they're gone


----------



## DCLane (18 May 2020)

The price appears to have gone down to £4 a month. That's not bad if you're interested in performance tracking. However things like Training Peaks do that much better.

I'm guessing their investors want returns on their financial investment and Strava's burning through their cash.


----------



## Specialeyes (18 May 2020)

I think the comparisons with Blackberry and MSN are not relevant - they didn't lose their customer base by suddenly starting to charge for things - they got overtaken by competitors who had different or better products - which cost money to develop. I rather appreciate their honesty, and committment to not sell data or ad space: generally on the internet, if you can't see what's for sale, it's you.

As the company themselves say in the email, they've never made a profit. Not making a profit and draining the company's coffers would be 'bye-bye Strava' and £4 / month is good value for money imho. I hope they've done their modelling correctly, will retain a critical mass of users and start to turn a profit. I'm sure they calculate that the sort of person who is interested in segment leaderboards is the sort of person who would be prepared to pay for them.


----------



## Stephenite (18 May 2020)

Some of these comments remind me of the people who complain about newspaper articles not being free. 😄

There are 180 people working for Strava. They need paying somehow.


----------



## R_nger (18 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> I don’t mind paying for stuff that works well. I won’t pay for anything on Strava, because it doesn’t work well, most of the time.


Out of interest, what doesn't work, most of the time ?


----------



## R_nger (18 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Garmin is my main account anyway, so I've lost nothing. Whereas Strava have lost a user and some time subscriber. No one strong arms me.


Garmin is my main account too, but Strava's API is open to the world and allows thousands of third party apps to thrive. Garmin charge thousands for access to their API, hence few third party apps...(while Endomondo have no API (last time I looked)).

Oh, and the Strava plan I use strong arms me for around £1.58 per month. Not sure it's their greatest move, but I'll live with it and couldn't care less about leaderboards.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 May 2020)

Fair enough. 

I already pay for premium RWGPS and don't use Strava other than as a landing ground for other apps that sync to Strava.

Hang on a minute. Will the bits of Strava that I do use still be free? ... I might have to have a fit of righteous fury.


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

I've been a Summit member since June 2017. Why? During a ride I asked a friend why he paid for Strava, his response was simple:

"I want it to be there in a few years time."

I went home and signed up. It's only recently I've started to use some of the features Summit offers. I've enjoyed them.

I pay for RWGPS for exactly the same reason. If Strava has improved it's Route Planning I may begin to use this, never have done to date.

We get what we pay for and I see no reason why my subscription should fund other athletes who chose not to pay.

To continue @Roger Longbottom comparison how many people pay Sky and others significant sums of money for a vast range of content? I don't understand how Sky subscription works but gather Sports + Entertainment us £55/month - so that's £660pa to sit indoors doing nothing? The amount of content Sky offer is so vast no one could ever possibly use it.

We should not be unhappy at paying less than 10% pa of the Sky cost for something dedicated to our sport.


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> I don’t mind paying for stuff that works well. I won’t pay for anything on Strava, because it doesn’t work well, most of the time.


I'd also be interested to know what doesn't work. Occasionally I find it's slow to upload my ride.

This weekend Zoom had an outage. That was inconvenient to my household and four others as it interrupted our plans. Are we upset? No. Do we pay for Zoom? No. Will we use Zoom when lockdown ends? Highly unlikely.

If we paid for Zoom we'd have a right to be unhappy with the outage.


----------



## shnjmsn (19 May 2020)

I've paid for a long time now and will continue to do so. As above, happy the £48 a year goes towards my main hobby. I don't smoke, don't have Sky, don't do other forms of errrrr.......... 'social media'........ Strava gives me lots of info and as others have said above, I'd like it to still be there in the future and to see them start to make a profit so they can improve the platform and add more nice bits to it  Just changed my mobile phone contract and saved £12 a month so I'm covered !


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2020)

R_nger said:


> Out of interest, what doesn't work, most of the time ?


Route recording, without it crapping it’s pants. Route planning, without it crapping it’s pants. Pretty much the only things I give a monkey’s about really.


----------



## R_nger (19 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> Route recording, without it crapping it’s pants. Route planning, without it crapping it’s pants. Pretty much the only things I give a monkey’s about really.


I agree about the route planner, which has been in "beta" for ever - but don't most people use a dedicated device for recording rides?


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> Route recording, without it crapping it’s pants. Route planning, without it crapping it’s pants. Pretty much the only things I give a monkey’s about really.


The route recording you refer to is this using the Strava app on a mobile phone?

I've only done this once by way of an experiment to compare three different devices - my Wahoo, Garmin watch and Strava app - and see if there are significant differences. There was a variation of 0.1 mile and 37 feet of ascent.

I use a paid for application for recording - my Wahoo or Garmin watch. I pay for a service which works.


----------



## wafter (19 May 2020)

Well, that royally sucks and is just another little kick in the nuts to add to the pile 

I can still see the leaderboard entries for segments on my last ride (and probably previous), but I guess from now on they just wont be updated for new rides for those of us who don't subscribe. A real shame as this was one of its most attractive features IMO.

I don't necessarily think this will create a Photobucket situation as their actions were a lot more mercenary and costly, while the site was also slow, glitchy and festooned with ads. At least Strava remains ad-free and retains its bare-bones functionality; although tbh I now have far less incentive to use it over and above the basic Polar site associated with my GPS unit.

Maybe if I had more money I'd subscribe as £4/month isn't enomous; however as things are currently I simply can't justify committing to any more regular / un-necessary spending and I think it would grate paying throughout the year for something I'm potentially unlikely to be using at all during the winter when I pretty much hibernate. 

Fair point that you don't get owt for nowt and it's probably not fair to spit the dummy over this since they're still offering some basic functionality for free; I do think the timing sucks though.. I wonder if this timescale has been on the cards for a long time or whether it's been hastened by concerns over running a profitless-investor-cash-burning-unicorn heading into the post-Corona financial trainwreck.

It'll be interesting to see how this affects the service's userbase and how many free users this actually pushes into subscribing.

I guess the results from today's ride (later) will confirm to what extent the service has been gutted


----------



## bikingdad90 (19 May 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Also the route planner is going to be subscription based. I wouldn't mind but it is always crashing, no way is it worth paying for.



That is a shame, I liked to create routes on there and then export and put on the GPS


rogerzilla said:


> Segments are stupid anyway. Meaninglessly short or the willy-waving KOM times were obviously set in a motor vehicle.


Top 10 will still be available. All the ones near me are hacked anyway; 1 mile at a consistent 30mph is just ridiculous, all the 10 are within 3 seconds of each other and number 11 is at least a minute behind at a more realistic 20mph.



DCLane said:


> The price appears to have gone down to £4 a month. That's not bad if you're interested in performance tracking. However things like Training Peaks do that much better.
> 
> I'm guessing their investors want returns on their financial investment and Strava's burning through their cash.



Looks like the founders made the decision to change it as they are not a profitable company and were making losses. If we want Strava in the future we need to support it for the price of a coffee or two. I’m in two minds and need to think as most of the metrics offerred by Strava I get for free from my Amazfit watch. Only think it doesn’t do is track odometer and run routes but does navigate back to start.


----------



## Venod (19 May 2020)

I think they are offering a 60 day free trial, I had a year without Strava so it will be no loss to me, I started using it again as my son showed an interest, I will try the free trial to see if it is worth it, it will be interesting to see the age related stats.
I have been expecting this for a while and have no complaints, in fact I am amazed it has lasted free for this long.
I have been wondering of late how they manage with all the new users, if I look at flybys on off road rides that use a lot of the same tracks as walkers/runners it seems everyman and his dog is a Strava user.
There is a lot of electric bikes, people in vehicles, on motorbikes, abusing the KOM system, they will have to improve this, but I don't see it happening, how do they decide what is genuine and whats not, sometimes its obvious, but in the case of electric bikes it could be a super athlete.


----------



## Kryton521 (19 May 2020)

Think when it's "renewal" time I won't be bothering. Too many glitches, and all too often my rides appear to be straight out and back like a racing pigeon on steroids.


----------



## Velochris (19 May 2020)

In fairness, I have found it a really enjoyable piece of software, that I've never paid a penny for.

I only really use it to compare my own efforts, so I know where my own fitness is. Knowing your efforts compared to others can be good (at the time top 10% going up Luz Ardiden in a thunder and hail storm) and bad (second slowest descent of Luz Ardiden, having stopped several times to prevent the rim over heating).

If it comes down to £1-£2 a month I may consider. Otherwise I will keep logging my rides but not get too concerned about losing the functions.


----------



## BurningLegs (19 May 2020)

I have subscribed to Strava in the past, but cancelled the renewal when they removed support for bluetooth sensors (think my annual membership will expire sometime in the next couple of months).

I have now subscribed to Ride With GPS instead and I must say it is a fantastic route planner and ride logging app. It lacks the social, competitive, and fitness/form tracking aspects of Strava, but I don't miss them.

I will still use the free version, but only because it combines my rides from different sources (Zwift and RWPGS) into one place and gives me some social features. For what it's worth - I would accept adverts in my feed on a free account.

I do find myself a little frustrated at the people in this thread who seem to expect technology like Strava to be available for free. Technology doesn't create and maintain itself - the development work that goes into Strava or any other app costs real money, and it needs to be funded or it will have to stop...


----------



## vickster (19 May 2020)

I’ll probably sign up, £48 up front, forget about it for a year. After all, I’m not paying £38 a month for the gym currently and cycling is my only hobby. I’ve used it for years for free after all.
Even better, just been onto website and there‘s a 60 day free trial 👍


----------



## Sniper68 (19 May 2020)

I've always paid for Strava so it's no biggie for me.The only time I've ever had issues with route logging or route planning is on the IOS app.I stopped using that years ago for anything other than syncing with my Garmin/Wahoo/Applewatch.I prefer the desktop version for viewing etc.
Strava/Veloviewer/British Cycling combined costs me less than my annual Union subs....and I get nob-all from that!


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Also the route planner is going to be subscription based. I wouldn't mind but it is always crashing, no way is it worth paying for.



Oh if that doesn't work then no point - the off road route planning could have sold it to me. I'll await 'reviews' first.


----------



## figbat (19 May 2020)

I started paying a couple of years ago so won't see any change. It's surprising it has gone this far as a fairly well-specced service for free, with no adverts. I don't go to a gym or do spin classes or anything so am happy to pay a small subscription to enhance my chosen past-time. It has also been pretty reliable for me - the occasional slow upload but never any other issues. I would put recording problems as much in the hands of the device being used as the app.

I initially started using Strava as a way of tracking my exercise as part of a targetted weight loss program. It worked and improved my health and lifestyle. Now shut up and take my money.


----------



## Mike Ayling (19 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've been a Summit member since June 2017. Why? During a ride I asked a friend why he paid for Strava, his response was simple:
> 
> "I want it to be there in a few years time."
> 
> ...


 A sensible reply at last.
Agree 100%

Mike


----------



## Mike Ayling (19 May 2020)

[QUOTE ] I find myself a little frustrated at the people in this thread who seem to expect technology like Strava to be available for free. Technology doesn't create and maintain itself - the development work that goes into Strava or any other app costs real money, and it needs to be funded or it will have to stop...
[/QUOTE]

Agree


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 May 2020)

I used to pay at the very beginning of Strava, however the past 4-5 years I`ve stopped caring about segments and KOMs. Its more another platform for logging my rides and seeing other peoples rides. I tend to use Garmin Connect for any detailed stuff i might want to look at. £4 a month is not a huge amount to pay for those features you use.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2020)

If using the route planning, will it export to GPX ? I can see it would be handy for MTB, as it uses the heat maps, although might take you some naughty routes as well if you don't double check. I generally check my own progress, which is still there. I'll wait and see if the new features are worth while. I just subscribed to singletrack magazine's digital subscription to help keep them going.


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2020)

It's an interesting decision they've made at a time when more people than ever are having to be very careful with their finances

A large majority of Strava users are non paying. I wonder how many will actually migrate and how many will just use the slimmed down free version? If most of the current non payers remain non paying Strava has shot itself in the foot. These people will be open to alternatives

I always queried their business model. Large scale online community apps generally aren't subscription based. Ads pay for the service and the company sells the user data. I bet if Strava said that they would be embedding ads to keep it free that would be preferable to more people


----------



## figbat (19 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> If using the route planning, will it export to GPX ? I can see it would be handy for MTB, as it uses the heat maps, although might take you some naughty routes as well if you don't double check. I generally check my own progress, which is still there. I'll wait and see if the new features are worth while. I just subscribed to singletrack magazine's digital subscription to help keep them going.


I use the planner extensively - yes it will export to GPX but I don't bother as the routes I create and save automatically sync to my connected Wahoo account and then onto my ELEMNT Bolt. Pretty much every trail I want to ride is on there and where it isn't you can use a manual route setting option. I always check that I am riding allowable routes - no footpaths etc. Using the heatmap option will sometimes route you 'illegally' but it doesn't take too much effort to spot these.


----------



## Venod (19 May 2020)

nickyboy said:


> A large majority of Strava users are non paying. I wonder how many will actually migrate and how many will just use the slimmed down free version? If most of the current non payers remain non paying Strava has shot itself in the foot. These people will be open to alternatives


If the non payers remain non payers the only drawback for Strava is their continued data storage and bandwidth usage, if they lose non payers it could help improve the service for subscribers. If people want the service four pounds a month would seem reasonable.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 May 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I always queried their business model. *Large scale online community apps generally aren't subscription based. *Ads pay for the service and the company sells the user data. I bet if Strava said that they would be embedding ads to keep it free that would be preferable to more people


But a lot/some of sport/exercise-based services _are_ subscription based (or free with premium subscription features), like the various virtual ones like Zwift, RGT (free at the moment), BigRingVR, TrainerRoad, Xert and so forth and even Peloton.

So maybe they are looking in that direction. I dunno, I have no expertise in this area.

As I understand it all they've done is move a couple of features (albeit key features for some people) from the free section to the premium section to rebalance how much they give away for free. So it's not _that_ much of a seismic shift really is it?


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2020)

figbat said:


> I use the planner extensively - yes it will export to GPX but I don't bother as the routes I create and save automatically sync to my connected Wahoo account and then onto my ELEMNT Bolt. Pretty much every trail I want to ride is on there and where it isn't you can use a manual route setting option. I always check that I am riding allowable routes - no footpaths etc. Using the heatmap option will sometimes route you 'illegally' but it doesn't take too much effort to spot these.



I'm still using a very reliable Garmin 705 - I keep the Samsung S9 tucked away in my camelbak. So your routs will then sync to the Element - might have to look at one of them.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2020)

I only use Strava as a guide to how many miles i have done and nothing else. All my settings are private. I'm not bothered about times, calories, QOM or anything else and I won't be paying for it. I think they are making a big mistake and may lose customers.


----------



## BrumJim (19 May 2020)

Worked fine for me this morning. 3 new PBs, but no KOM's. But there again, I was out with my son.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 May 2020)

I paid for it for a while but the only feature I used that wasn't in the free version were the personal heatmaps. I was intending signing up again for the version of summit that included that, but that option had disappeared when I tried last month. 
Think I'll sign up for the free trial and cancel it when it runs out.


----------



## Venod (19 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think they are making a big mistake and may lose customers



But if they lose non paying customers, is it a loss, I can't see people who subscribe being upset by this change.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 May 2020)

Segments are a waste of time anyway. Average 33 mph on that uphill? I don’t think so!


----------



## ukbabz (19 May 2020)

I've paid for the last few years, very much of the attitude I use it a lot so for the cost of a pint a month it's fair enough.

I like the leaderboards, segments and various gamification of riding as that is an aspect of riding that appeals to me - and given the numbers I'd imagine a lot of riders on there. it encourages me to ride more so on a personal level it's fair enough.

I had noticed with the growth of zwift, strava seemed to suffer heavily. The first step was reducing leaderboards for zwift, this next step makes sense too to protect the overall service. Must take a fair bit of computation to constantly readjust leaderboards.


----------



## Drago (19 May 2020)

The big question is whether or not it will suddenly see an upswing in NET numbers of paid subscribers. If it doesn't, it's an own goal.

I was an occasional subscriber, would usually pay in the summer months when I could ride with less outer clothing and the conditions were more conducive to "training", but then not bother in the winter months when I was just simply riding. They'v lost me, and another chum of mine has done the same. I've not got a huge circle of cycling friends but that's two of us - multiply that up across the country and that's rather a lot, multiply it worldwide that's a helluva lot. Will enough people who weren't previously paying suddenly put their hands in their pockets to offset this? I reckon not, but time will ultimately tell.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2020)

Venod said:


> But if they lose non paying customers, is it a loss, I can't see people who subscribe being upset by this change.




Probably not if they already pay but non paying customers may go elsewhere. And yes I know if they don't pay, then Strava are not bothered anyway but if people stop using Strava, then their popularity may decrease across the board and might open the door to others. Strava as a whole might not be the first choice of people in the future.


----------



## BurningLegs (19 May 2020)

Drago said:


> The big question is whether or not it will suddenly see an upswing in NET numbers of paid subscribers. If it doesn't, it's an own goal.


Well, I'm sure they'd like to see a net increase in subscribers, but even if the number of subscribers remains stable this would still be a win because they're reducing their overheads.


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2020)

BurningLegs said:


> Well, I'm sure they'd like to see a net increase in subscribers, but even if the number of subscribers remains stable this would still be a win because they're reducing their overheads.


It depends where the business model ultimately goes for "volume exercise tracking"

If the model becomes a subscription one then they are going to do fine

But if alternatives come along which think the correct model is free to use, embed some ads and sell the data then they are going to go bust


----------



## gavroche (19 May 2020)

I only use Strava to record where I have been really. Not interested in the route planner as I ride locally and know where I am going. In the unlikely event of me getting lost I can a) use road signs or b) use the get me home fixture on my Garmin so no big deal for me, I will continue to use it for free until they decide to start charging for everything.


----------



## Brandane (19 May 2020)

I don't mind paying for technology if it's something I consider I need, or will at least make good use of. But Strava doesn't tell me anything that Garmin Connect doesn't. As I'm not in the least bit interested in segments, or how my speed is comparing to other cyclists, then paying for this particular piece of technology doesn't make sense. There are plenty of alternative route planners too.


----------



## stuarttunstall (19 May 2020)

I have used the free version of Strava since I got my bike 2 years ago and it seemed to do what I wanted.. 

I have just signed up to the 60 day trial to see if it does offer anything more that will benefit me.. if not I will cancel and revert back, but £48 a year is not bad really..


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 May 2020)

If you want or need the extras then it does seem good value, some of us got used to the free stuff for so long . I do not pay much interest at all into any segment leaderboards or KOMs these days. To be frank its just got boring....


----------



## pawl (19 May 2020)

nickyboy said:


> It's an interesting decision they've made at a time when more people than ever are having to be very careful with their finances
> 
> A large majority of Strava users are non paying. I wonder how many will actually migrate and how many will just use the slimmed down free version? If most of the current non payers remain non paying Strava has shot itself in the foot. These people will be open to alternatives
> 
> I always queried their business model. Large scale online community apps generally aren't subscription based. Ads pay for the service and the company sells the user data. I bet if Strava said that they would be embedding ads to keep it free that would be preferable to more people




I have used the route planning on odd occasions.Dont use it often enough to pay for it.Back to using my OS maps when needed


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 May 2020)

pawl said:


> I have used the route planning on odd occasions.Dont use it often enough to pay for it.Back to using my OS maps when needed


Or one of the many other route planning web tools. Not that I'm knocking OS maps!


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2020)

Just uploaded my ride from lunch time, and I'm not noticing anything different from yesterday (or the fact I don't use much of the features).


----------



## Jody (19 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Just uploaded my ride from lunch time, and I'm not noticing anything different from yesterday (or the fact I don't use much of the features).



It might only take effect after the next software update.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 May 2020)

Dumb question

If I signed up now for the 60 day free trial, would I get access to other goodies that subscribers have - that I've never had access to (like ride stats analysis)? Or would I just get continued access to segments and KoM stuff that doesn't interest me anyway???


----------



## vickster (19 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Dumb question
> 
> If I signed up now for the 60 day free trial, would I get access to other goodies that subscribers have - that I've never had access to (like ride stats analysis)? Or would I just get continued access to segments and KoM stuff that doesn't interest me anyway???


You’ll get the whole lot of features in premium package. Just remember to cancel in plenty of time or you’ll be debited the yearly sub


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Dumb question
> 
> If I signed up now for the 60 day free trial, would I get access to other goodies that subscribers have - that I've never had access to (like ride stats analysis)? Or would I just get continued access to segments and KoM stuff that doesn't interest me anyway???


 

You would probably have access to everything for the trial period.


----------



## Tom B (19 May 2020)

DCLane said:


> The price appears to have gone down to £4 a month. That's not bad if you're interested in performance tracking. However things like Training Peaks do that much better.



I think i'm still on the old subscriotion model rather than when they split it into the three different types of membership.
I wonder what will happen to me.




R_nger said:


> Oh, and the Strava plan I use strong arms me for around £1.58 per motnth. Not sure it's their greatest move, but I'll live with it and couldn't care less about leaderboards.



Which plan costs £1.58? What do you get? Mine is $6.00 i have no idea why its billed in USD im in the UK



MrGrumpy said:


> If you want or need the extras then it does seem good value, some of us got used to the free stuff for so long . I do not pay much interest at all into any segment leaderboards or KOMs these days. To be frank its just got boring....



I have to say the various aspects of Strava and veloviewer are somthingI dip in and out of. Sometimes I spend a few weeks chasing a few segments, then Ill get bored and change the segments I go after, then ill be have a bash at collecting veloviewer tiles, or collecting monthly challenge badges, or chasing monthly/weekly mileage or average pace and so on. That's whyI enjoy it, you can make it what you want.


While i pay and will likely continue to pay. I can't see my mrs, the 4 inlaws, four teenage nephews or my cousin paying.

My other thought is that manyof the segments will have been created by these free users, who are going to now be cut out.


To those folks mentioning that some of the segments in their area are clearly set in motorvehicles such as 35mph up 20%hills, have a look at the KOM ride, you'll usually see that most of it was on a bike then there was a huge increase in pace after a stop at a parking spot/pub car park etc. It is then a simple matter of clicking flag ride to get it removed. Bad GPS data is another cause. One of the MTB runs near my house is occasionally invaded by bad GPS data from roadies on a nearby fast down hill road. Quickly flagged and removed.

That brings me to another strava annoyance..... There is so much of it only available on a desktop and not via an app. Lots of people rarely touch a desktop thesedays at home. Our work system blocks strava.

I wonder if we will see a Strava competitor pop up serving the segment market


----------



## pawl (19 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Or one of the many other route planning web tools. Not that I'm knocking OS maps!




Do you happen to know if I can plan a route on Google Maps and download to Wahoo


----------



## stuarttunstall (19 May 2020)

I seem to have access to everything, just signed up to the trial 

First impressions the analysis stuff is good but not 100% sure it is worth me paying... will see how it goes over the 60 days 44

Must admit the timing is a bit suspect... how may more millions have bikes over the last 2-3 months ....


----------



## straas (19 May 2020)

They've been playing for quite a while with new features to entice people onto the subscription service.

I think they eventually realised their selling point was already being given away for free, so now they're changing it.

I think a lot of people will take up the subscription, the segments are a bit of fun - and can incentivise you to get a bit lighter or fitter to climb up the leaderboard.


----------



## HLaB (19 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Segments and leaderboards to go as of today apparently for those of us tight ar-es who don't pay for it.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...BEAo&usg=AOvVaw1h8v825h35VI_U-21DVGkd&ampcf=1


Or budding kids (not necessarily tight @rses) with no bank account who want to compare to their mates and need to be encouraged. I appreciate that the company needs to be financially stable but I question their timing; look at the likes of RGT


----------



## faster (19 May 2020)

I've paid for Strava for quite a few years now.

I'm not sure which parts of it are free and which parts aren't, but I think the only benefit I've had from the subscription is the ability to 'borrow' other peoples routes and put them straight on my Garmin.

Even without this, I'd still pay because I think it's worth paying for. I really enjoy the community aspect of it (although more for running if I'm being honest) and I think the segments are good fun. What's not to like?


----------



## straas (19 May 2020)

Can you get turn by turn routes off it yet?

I always have to redraw routes in RWGPS to get turn by turn, which is annoying.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 May 2020)

HLaB said:


> Or budding kids (not necessarily tight @rses) with no bank account who want to compare to their mates and need to be encouraged. I appreciate that the company needs to be financially stable but I question their timing; look at the likes of RGT


RGT are in a different situation. Their nearest competitor is Zwift who already have a critical mass of subscribers. Zwift is already the go to place to organise an online ride with your mates. RGT need to build a subscriber base and brand so going free makes sense for them. 

Strava already have the big subscriber base and are the leading brand. They are already the go to place for online cyclo-bragging. So they don't have the same drivers as RGT.


----------



## HLaB (19 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> RGT are in a different situation. Their nearest competitor is Zwift who already have a critical mass of subscribers. Zwift is already the go to place to organise an online ride with your mates. RGT need to build a subscriber base and brand so going free makes sense for them.
> 
> Strava already have the big subscriber base and are the leading brand. They are already the go to place for online cyclo-bragging. So they don't have the same drivers as RGT.


Perhaps. I pay for Strava but I understand that a lot of people won't be in the place to do so (I definitely would not call them tight @rses) the timing is cr@p


----------



## Milkfloat (19 May 2020)

Another occasionally subscriber here. I paid for years but finally got so pissed off during the wilderness years where they screwed everything up, did not fix bugs and only released stuff that annoyed the whole community. I was glad to see the founders come back. However, I think they need to be very careful, if they take away too many features then they run the risk of the free users walking away. Strangely the free users are actually providing a great service. How else are Strava going to get the data they need for the paying users? Without the free users then you lose lots of important things like the leaderboard, the route popularity and crucially the direction they have taken themselves with the social element. If lose the ability to 'compete' with your friends or clubmates then you will also think about jumping ship. I don't actually see how the by cutting the leaderboards to free users saves them money as the AWS computing still needs to be the same to cater for the paying users. 

On top of all this I don't think Strava are monetizing the significant dataset that they own. If the Sales guys at Strava actually behaved properly and talked to interested parties they could sell a lot more of the insights they have. Not just the obvious data such as where people ride and when but the other stuff like, what they ride, how long their equipment gets used for, what is popular in different areas of the countries, a huge amount of health data this stuff is a mine of information. The dealings I had with Strava in my working life were laughable. 

Overall, for sure they had to try and turn a profit, that is the point of a company, but I hope they don't suffer too much for this, after all they hold the most comprehensive data about my cycling history. I won't be a paying customer again until they sort their development team out and fix the terrible bugs and features that people have been crying out about for years.


----------



## figbat (19 May 2020)

Tom B said:


> That brings me to another strava annoyance..... There is so much of it only available on a desktop and not via an app. Lots of people rarely touch a desktop thesedays at home. Our work system blocks strava.


You can access the Strava web page on a browser on a phone or tablet - you don’t have to use a desktop. I agree though that a bit more of the web functionality would be good on the app.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 May 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I don't actually see how the by cutting the leaderboards to free users saves them money as the AWS computing still needs to be the same to cater for the paying users



Because they no longer need to compute segment leaderboards or store the, data for free users. So they can scale the AWS compute and storage resources down.


----------



## Jody (19 May 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> .... after all they hold the most comprehensive data about my cycling history.



I downloaded a full archive copy of my Strava history earlier just for that reason and before more of it disappears.


----------



## johnnyb47 (19 May 2020)

In a strange way I'm kind of glad they've removed the leaderboards. I've never subscribed to Strava and never will. 
This may come across as childish, but even at 50 years of age i still try to get my best ever times and climb up the leader boards of Strava. It's just the stupid competitive in built nature of me. As I'm old and knackered i don't make much headway but there you go. 
Removing the leaderboards has somehow removed that urge to cycle like a possessed idiot and will hopefully turn my cycling into more of an enjoyment hobby instead of trying to compete against cyclists who much younger and faster than me. 
After each ride i would religiously check all my different segments and compare them to others. Now this is not available anymore I'm hoping my cycling will become more focused on fulfillment like it used to be and less on being competitive


----------



## Milkfloat (19 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Because they no longer need to compute segment leaderboards or store the, data for free users. So they can scale the AWS compute and storage resources down.


The reports I have seen say that the free users data will still be on the leaderboards, that makes complete sense as they will want to convert people to paid users. I can see a tiny amount saved by not displaying the data to the free users, but the computation is still there as it is not done on demand.


----------



## kingrollo (19 May 2020)

Won't someone create an app that does segments ? 
Lots of people bored at home at the moment.


----------



## straas (20 May 2020)

I don't think Strava would share their data, so you'd have to build an app that could record and store users rides, then build a system to figure out when someone has completed a segment, and in what time. Then just the trifling matter of promoting the app and getting a big enough user base to make it desirable.

Then take all the inevitable criticism and provide free technical support to all your users, whilst being berated for not implementing every suggestion each user comes up with.


----------



## Brandane (20 May 2020)

straas said:


> I don't think Strava would share their data,


Fortunately for Strava, Garmin DID share their data. 
I've got no idea about the stats, but I would guess that a large proportion of Strava users initially found their way to it after buying a Garmin device.


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

Free user here, always have been, I'm none competitive but I do like to compare my own efforts up a few hills, or over a ride. I upload my rides to Garmin & that syncs across to both Strava & RWGPS did that with yesterday's ride & TBH I can't see any difference to what I could see before unless the change hasn't happened yet on my account, it also sync'd across to swinny.net


----------



## Mugshot (20 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Free user here, always have been, I'm none competitive but I do like to compare my own efforts up a few hills, or over a ride. I upload my rides to Garmin & that syncs across to both Strava & RWGPS did that with yesterday's ride & TBH I can't see any difference to what I could see before unless the change hasn't happened yet on my account, it also sync'd across to swinny.net


I haven't noticed any difference either, it's not clear to me from the blurb but may have missed it, is it maybe what others see of your efforts?


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

Mugshot said:


> I haven't noticed any difference either, it's not clear to me from the blurb but may have missed it, is it maybe what others see of your efforts?


My efforts are private apart from 4 other people, I can still see an effort from one of them from the 17th, another from 18th, they are also suggesting 'Friends' that I can connect with, always people who I have no connection with at all.


----------



## gmw492 (20 May 2020)

Less than a pound a week , I pay annually think it’s a good thing , I’m guessing they won’t lose any customers as the ones who didn’t pay won’t affect Strava if they leave as no income anyway was coming in from free users,I’m guessing if anything it will increase their subscription as people may have liked the segment features and want to keep it after having a go on it. Quite like the segment popping up on my device even though I’m always behind my PB and miles away from a KOM


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2020)

I enjoy looking at the stats and, the older I get, rather than compare myself with the leaders on segments, look at the age related times and it makes me feel a bit less hopeless!


----------



## Daninplymouth (20 May 2020)

I like strava and chasing the segments, mainly for myself to see how my fitness improves as I am am cycling more and more.
I’m more than happy to pay really as it is a good service, I just think if they set a price of £20 or £25 for the 12months then most people wouldn’t really complain as you wouldn’t really be bothered by paying £20 but in the current climate asking for nearer £50 sounds a lot to some people and will probably scare them off


----------



## Rooster1 (20 May 2020)

Personally, I think Strava needs the freeloaders to make the whole thing work socially. The more people on it the more it works. I am not bothered about losing the features and I plan to remain on the free version.


----------



## Steady (20 May 2020)

The only feature I'm really going to miss is being able to compare my times against myself which of all the standard set that has now become subscription only is a bit annoying. I'd just gotten back into being serious about cycling, was enjoying seeing myself get back to my 2014 golden year over certain segments.

Am I looking for an alternative? Yeah, definitely more open to it than had they just taken routes/leaderboards as there's no real statistics for self-improvement even as a basic kicker for motivation there now, but Strava aren't going to miss me if I'm not paying, and I'm not going to pay just to see if I'm back to the same level of fitness I was in 2014. Would I have thrown money at some point this year? Yeah, maybe, but now I'd rather not, but that's easy to say from a "would have, could have".


----------



## craigwend (20 May 2020)

Noticed the changes and differences today, I'm sure I can 'use' the time I'd normally spend looking at my stats doing something else ultimately as meaningless...


----------



## itboffin (20 May 2020)

Go to this website intervals.icu and spend the whole day looks at stats, I’m not in anyway associated


----------



## double_dd (20 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Do you happen to know if I can plan a route on Google Maps and download to Wahoo



You can plan routes on ridewithgps.com and then download the files to transfer.


----------



## pawl (20 May 2020)

Th


double_dd said:


> You can plan routes on ridewithgps.com and then download the files to transfer.




Thanks for that I will have a look👍👍👍


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 May 2020)

Steady said:


> The only feature I'm really going to miss is being able to compare my times against myself which of all the standard set that has now become subscription only is a bit annoying.



The app on my iPad still allows me to see all my segment times. In fact I loaded up a ride today and I can still see my previous efforts on segments I ride. I’m on the free version.


----------



## gavgav (20 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I only use Strava as a guide to how many miles i have done and nothing else. All my settings are private. I'm not bothered about times, calories, QOM or anything else and I won't be paying for it. I think they are making a big mistake and may lose customers.


Ditto.


----------



## wafter (20 May 2020)

Well, looks like that's that gone then. Tbh the only value Strava has for me now is to log the miles I put on the bike. 

Doubt I'll really bother using it now the features have been neutered.. not that my absence (or that of any other free users, unless it's all of us) will probably make much difference to the site.

I feel somewhat indignant and aggrieved; not that I really have any right to be either


----------



## nickyboy (20 May 2020)

Most of my group of followers on Strava are reasonably enthusiastic cyclists. About 1/3 are premium subscribers and 2/3 are not

It will be interesting to see what happens to the 2/3. How many will migrate to the subscription service, how many will remain free users and how many will leave for other ride logging apps

I will miss being able to compare segment times with friends, being able to compare an effort with my PB and being able to review my times for all my efforts on a segment to see how I'm going. Not sure which way I'll go.


----------



## OldShep (20 May 2020)

I paid for a year and enjoyed filtering by age to realise I was usually in the top 3 of pensioners. 
Once safe in that knowledge I’d no need to pay anymore. 
my most common use of Strava is to look at 'Flybys' to put a name to the face/bike. Does anyone know if free users will loose this?


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Free user here, always have been, I'm none competitive but I do like to compare my own efforts up a few hills, or over a ride. I upload my rides to Garmin & that syncs across to both Strava & RWGPS did that with yesterday's ride & TBH I can't see any difference to what I could see before unless the change hasn't happened yet on my account, it also sync'd across to swinny.net



Same here. Mainly use the web access via PC and I obviously don't use much on Strava as nothing has changed for me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 May 2020)

Steady said:


> The only feature I'm really going to miss is being able to compare my times against myself which of all the standard set that has now become subscription only is a bit annoying. I'd just gotten back into being serious about cycling, was enjoying seeing myself get back to my 2014 golden year over certain segments.
> 
> Am I looking for an alternative? Yeah, definitely more open to it than had they just taken routes/leaderboards as there's no real statistics for self-improvement even as a basic kicker for motivation there now, but Strava aren't going to miss me if I'm not paying, and I'm not going to pay just to see if I'm back to the same level of fitness I was in 2014. Would I have thrown money at some point this year? Yeah, maybe, but now I'd rather not, but that's easy to say from a "would have, could have".


Ridewithgps has segments and you can look at your own efforts over them. I don't think they are as snazzy as Strava ones but they do work.

You'd also have to re -upload your 2014 rides to RWGPS to get the history, which would be time and faff. I'd think if you want the feature so much that you're prepared to spend an evening uploading, you might as well consider paying for it.

Edit. I'm pretty sure the RWGPS segments aren't a premium feature, but as I'm a paid RWGPS premium user I could be wrong.


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Went from free to paid up yesterday. The age group boards are now open to view and I can now see how I am getting on against the other oldies!
> 
> The one thing that has intrigued me for some time and I guess I will find out next year is how Strava handles age transition.
> 
> ...


The leaderboard is by age group and your 55-64 time stays in that bracket. You're times on rides when you are 65+ will count in that age group. The times don't follow you.

I have a friend who has recently turned 70 and is mucking about getting the leaderboard for that age group so he can hold both 65-69 and 70+. He's a touch peeved I've nicked a few in the 65-69 group in the last 2-3 weeks. 😂


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> The app on my iPad still allows me to see all my segment times. In fact I loaded up a ride today and I can still see my previous efforts on segments I ride. I’m on the free version.



As does the web version for PC.


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2020)

I have an old Garmin 705, so doesn't have live segments etc, plus I can't see the screen on a bouncy MTB, so on arriving home its plug into PC to charge and upload. I'm sure if I had a more modern garmin I'd upgrade.


----------



## Roger Longbottom (20 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The leaderboard is by age group and your 55-64 time stays in that bracket. You're times on rides when you are 65+ will count in that age group. The times don't follow you.
> 
> I have a friend who has recently turned 70 and is mucking about getting the leaderboard for that age group so he can hold both 65-69 and 70+. He's a touch peeved I've nicked a few in the 65-69 group in the last 2-3 weeks. 😂



Thanks for that @PaulSB , been pondering it for some time. However, even more strange is that you have responded to my post but it shows my post by a different user! Scary!


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2020)

@Roger Longbottom this is because earlier today I started to reply to the other post and then thought better of it.

I've noticed sometimes the forum retains the initial post in someway even though I had deleted both the quote and my comment before replying to your question.

Bit of a mystery to me. I've just edited the response to you to take out the other post.


----------



## wafter (20 May 2020)

OldShep said:


> my most common use of Strava is to look at 'Flybys' to put a name to the face/bike. Does anyone know if free users will loose this?


My account has now been demoted to the new free spec, but flybys appear to have been retained


----------



## johnnyb47 (20 May 2020)

Yikes I'm posting other people's posts without even knowing it ☺️👍


----------



## derrick (20 May 2020)

Paid up member on Strava. Love the Strava segment. Tells me to GO when i reach one. Then i can see if i am in front or behind my best time. Was behind all of them today. Was a bit breezy though


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

derrick said:


> Paid up member on Strava. Love the Strava segment. Tells me to GO when i reach one. Then i can see if i am in front or behind my best time. Was behind all of them today. Was a bit breezy though


Anything that brings a bit of fun and enjoyment to cycling has to be a good thing.............as long as you don't get too obsessive about the segments and take risks.


----------



## bikingdad90 (21 May 2020)

I am on the free model. They have disabled the results page when you click through a segment to see your achievements. I can see what time I did today and the graph but then it is greyed it out so I can’t see if I got a PB by 1 second, 2 seconds or 10 seconds etc which is really really annoying.

I don’t want to pay for something I won’t use or used to get for free; I don’t use the segments or fly by, I don’t compete and my profile is set to private. Considering pressing delete on my account as I have most of the data bar segment history from Amazfit, my Smartwatch and I can get route data elsewhere or make my own on my Garmin account.


----------



## Brandane (21 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Anything that brings a bit of fun and enjoyment to cycling has to be a good thing.............*as long as you don't get too obsessive about the segments and take risks.*


This applies to my mate, who can be a bit of a cycle obsessor in general. Chasing a segment to try and outdo one of his buddies, he hit a patch of gravel on a left turn at a T junction and came off. Smashed his left hip which is now held together with plates and screws. A month in hospital and several months off the bike. To his credit (or not!) he got back on it, and a year later is now pretty much back where he left off. But still chasing PB's and KOM's.


----------



## Algarvecycling (21 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Anything that brings a bit of fun and enjoyment to cycling has to be a good thing.............as long as you don't get too obsessive about the segments and take risks.



Absolutely. I do fall into the obsessive category if I am truly honest with myself though and I am actually a little annoyed with myself as a result - I need to move away from being too focussed upon winning KOM's now. I don't take risks however. 

I only joined Strava in July last year after not having cycled, let alone raced, for nearly 20 years! When I saw that I still had a half-decent sprint for my age (51) I got hooked when I won some segments. Now with over 60 KOM's I chase and defend them as part of my training, using them for intervals. I like the motivation aspect but not the feeling I get to defend them all the time. It's just fun at the end of the day and results are skewed anyway according to so many variables and in no way comparable to real racing. 

Anyway, I'm a paid up subscriber, I like most of the features so for what it costs, it is worthwhile I think.


----------



## figbat (21 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Is that the "Live Segments" I have seen? Does that only work if you are recording on a phone directly through Strava and not through a third party computer? Does your phone have to be "live" all the ride i.e. lit screen not where the screen goes dark and locks itself for battery conservation after a few seconds?


I use a Wahoo ELEMNT Bolt which shows live segments. You have to 'star' (select as favourite) up to 50 segments in Strava - these are then synced to your Wahoo account (which must be linked to your Strava one). Then, when you approach a favourite segment it shows on the Bolt screen, counts down to the start and gives a big "GO!" on the screen. It then tracks your progress through the segment vs the KOM or vs your own PR, showing how far behind or ahead you are, what your predicted time is and at the end of the segment it gives you your time and shows if you PRed or KOMed. One small caveat - Strava won't allow any downhill segments to be 'live', and they set the limit as an average gradient of -0.25%. This means that any segment that feels flat but turns out to be slightly downhill is out. Or any very long segment that happens to finish at a lower altitude than it started is out. This is for safety, to prevent people barrelling downhill and playing chicken on the brakes.


----------



## Phaeton (21 May 2020)

Just noticed my account has just changed, when looking at a segment on the right hand side there is All-time, prior you could look at that & compare all your previous attempts, also compare with your friends, it's also saying Your PR N/A. Not sure I will miss them, just means I'll just probably not bother with Strava in preference to Garmin & RWGPS


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

Brandane said:


> This applies to my mate, who can be a bit of a cycle obsessor in general. Chasing a segment to try and outdo one of his buddies, he hit a patch of gravel on a left turn at a T junction and came off. Smashed his left hip which is now held together with plates and screws. A month in hospital and several months off the bike. To his credit (or not!) he got back on it, and a year later is now pretty much back where he left off. But still chasing PB's and KOM's.


.........as you'll maybe remember, it was bombing downhill from the Turret Dam in Crieff where I had my sheep incident and smashed my collar bone and needed it plated too. Quite a bit more cautious now!


----------



## Aravis (21 May 2020)

My first post-change ride yesterday. I feel some sense of loss; apart from marvelling at setting PBs even on my worst days, one of the reasons I liked to look at segments was to see how relatively popular certain roads are in comparison to others. Sometimes it was quite illuminating, and not always easy to understand how some really pleasant roads were so little known. I doubt that Strava particularly wanted to take this from me, but I can see it's an inevitable consequence of what they've done.

I don't blame anyone for trying to persuade me to spend money, but "We've taken away some of what we used to give you; here's a bowl in case you feel the need to put something in it" doesn't really do it for me. There are some providers, BikeHike comes to mind, which I should probably think about contributing to more seriously than I've done up to now, some maybe there'll be some good consequences.


----------



## Jody (21 May 2020)

Just my luck. 29 PB's last night


----------



## Milkfloat (21 May 2020)

I have started investigating the segments on Garmin Connect. It has potential, but near me at least there is no critical mass, so I might spend an evening adding a few. I will need to work out how to switch from Strava to Garmin segments on my device as I know you cannot have both active simultaneously.


----------



## Phaeton (21 May 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I will need to work out how to switch from Strava to Garmin segments on my device as I know you cannot have both active simultaneously.


Don't understand, can you explain more?
Edit:- Do you mean for recording?


----------



## johnnyb47 (21 May 2020)

I wonder if the likes of Garmin connect will capitalise on Strava's withdrawal of there free functions in the future


----------



## Phaeton (21 May 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> I wonder if the likes of Garmin connect will capitalise on Strava's withdrawal of there free functions in the future


Not sure about Garmin as they are too big a company to react, but I would expect an announcement from RWGPS shortly they are surely perfectly placed to mop up the disenfranchised.


----------



## Kestevan (21 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> To be honest, renew at cost or delete may be their end goal. If lots of disgruntled free "customers" delete their accounts it would be a good "cleaning up" exercise for Strava thus making the database smaller and more manageable to keep sorted for people who pay.
> 
> I also wonder if they may do a purge on dormant accounts, say five years no use.
> 
> I certainly know of one bloke who still shows on leaderboards but is no longer with us, sure there must be many more.



Yeah, but surely the main attraction of the whole "leaderboard" thing, is the weight of numbers involved. If you cut out the data from the vast majority of riders, then you limit the use for the rest. This is to say nothing of Stravas side line in selling anonymised commuter/ride data.. which again relies on the critical mass of "normal" users

Personally I'm not likely to be in the top 10 of many routes round here, and neither are 99.9% of people I know. The leaderboards were a bit of fun between me and people I know (the you're following and clubs boards), and now I cant access them without paying Strava has lost a chumk of its use to me. Not interested in the route planning or training side, or the advanced monitoring features. TBH will probably lose interest and wander away.


----------



## Milkfloat (21 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Don't understand, can you explain more?
> Edit:- Do you mean for recording?


So on your device you can chose to view Garmin Segments of Strava Segments - you cannot have both at the same time. I used https://support.garmin.com/en-GB/?faq=l8JZsm5MAbAqaWs22qHcn5 and in particular this "You will only be able to create segments in Garmin Connect if you are using Garmin Segments. If you use Strava Segments you will need to create the segment in Strava (see Strava Support - Create a Segment). To switch between segment sources in Garmin Connect, go to the Garmin Connect Dashboard and select the gear icon in the top right corner of the Segment widget. " I created a few segments near me, I just need to wait for a few cyclists to ride them.

To view segments you can look on you activity such as https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2869046102 and at the bottom click the segments tab.


----------



## Brandane (21 May 2020)

Jody said:


> Just my luck. 29 PB's last night


I know the feeling; I'm sure I would have got about 17 KOM's yesterday, but........ 
I deleted my account the night before so I'll never know .
Everything I need/want is on Gamin Connect.


----------



## Jody (21 May 2020)

Brandane said:


> I deleted my account the night before so I'll never know .



Currently looking into what the alternatives offer before deleting mine. I'm OK with leader boards going but they have also blocked access to past efforts among other things. I would have probably signed up had it been a little cheaper but I'm not paying £50 a year. £20 a year and half the users signing up would give them a revenue of around £500 million per year. Ample to cover 180 staff and turn a profit. 

Although I'm not sure it's a bad thing having had some time to dwell on it. I might not push myself as hard but on a plus side the ride is now to be enjoyed more. Some of the anti social and reckless behaviour that Strava produced might start to subside. Maybe less people heading to hospital per day now they aren't chasing times. Only time will tell.


----------



## lazybloke (21 May 2020)

Did an early ride this morning, uploaded to Strava and had a good look at the website.

As a free user, the ride summary looks the same with the usual segment list, times & achievements. Speed/Power/Temp are still there in the analysis page. Heard a rumour that all heart rate functionality is premium only, but didn't wear a strap so can't comment. Haven't got a cadence sensor currently, so can't even comment on that.

You do still feature on leaderboards, but you can only see "All time" and "All-time (Women)", and then only the first 10 riders.
Your PR _time_ is always visible, but if you're outside the top 10 you can't see your _place_. The Elevate Chrome Plugin does still seem to show your place but this might be old/stale data.


None of the other segment leaderboards are accessible free, which is slightly disappointing for "People you follow" and annoying for "My results" (although there is a glimpse of My Results if you use the Android app, but not the website).

I have a few mates on Strava and it was amusing to virtually challenge each other on hills and sprints. I'll miss that function, although you can still click into their ride results to see their segment times, and this does still show their PR - so some element of competition is still available free of charge.

Strava has provided nearly a decade of free entertainment so maybe I'll bung them some money at some point.


----------



## Phaeton (21 May 2020)

lazybloke said:


> None of the other segment leaderboards are accessible free, which is slightly disappointing for *"People you follow" and annoying for "My results" *


Those are the only features I will miss & TBH they are not worth £50 a year.

Edit:- They are not worth £50 to me, others may have a different valid opinion.


----------



## Kestevan (21 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Yes but think how far up the leaderboard you will go😀
> It is my understanding that non payers will still feature on the leaderboard, visible to payers, it would, I imagine, be only those who delete their account who would disappear.


True, but how many people will gradually drift away, no longer uploading data?

Without the mass of ordinary riders, the benefits for those who do hang about (and Pay) become lessened.


----------



## OldShep (21 May 2020)

I’m not going to delete my account but today i have switched off auto sync with Strava. I use Lezyne and all the data I need is there I’ll just have to stop being nosey as to what others are up to.


----------



## pawl (21 May 2020)

OldShep said:


> I’m not going to delete my account but today i have switched off auto sync with Strava. I use Lezyne and all the data I need is there I’ll just have to stop being nosey as to what others are up to.



Checked my link with Strava from my Wahoo.Ride hadn’t down loaded to Strava.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 May 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Heard a rumour that all heart rate functionality is premium only, but didn't wear a strap so can't comment.


I just went back and looked at some rides I recorded while wearing a HRM. It gives average and max HR, on the summary page, but that's all.

There's a list of subscription only things and one of those is Heart Rate. I guess that might do something like time in different zones.


----------



## matticus (21 May 2020)

Kestevan said:


> True, but how many people will gradually drift away, no longer uploading data?
> 
> Without the mass of ordinary riders, the benefits for those who do hang about (and Pay) become lessened.


Yes, it seems like they're walking a dangerous tighrope - the social side is a massive draw. There is plenty of free (better?) competition if you only want to analyse your own rides. (I imagine this is why facebook remained free, but with adverts. )We'll see ...


----------



## Jody (21 May 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Strava has provided nearly a decade of free entertainment so maybe I'll bung them some money at some point.



Honestly, I would have bunged them some money if there financial position was made clear. 

One online blog sums it up in a sentence "They’re using the stick, instead of the carrot. "


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Edit. I'm pretty sure the RWGPS segments aren't a premium feature, but as I'm a paid RWGPS premium user I could be wrong.


Just had a look. No they are not a premium feature, but "private segments" - ones that only count for you - _are_ premium.

Here's an example https://ridewithgps.com/segments/26112-layhams-road

There's no KoM fanfare or anything I don't think. And I don't think you can have custom leader boards for particular subsets of riders. (But maybe you can, who knows). But you can see just your own times by finding your entry and clicking "Show all efforts"

And a some of the top times are a bit weird. Not, I suspect, because people cheat but because people screw up their technology from time to time, and no one complains because KoM isn't a big deal. For example the fastest time up the above segment works out at 149 km/h!! If that's cheating it's remarkably unsubtle!

There are also waaaay fewer of them than Strava segments. I get the impression that no one much pays any attention to them.


----------



## johnnyb47 (21 May 2020)

There seems to be even less features on it today. First the league table disappeared (which i can live with) but now the PB table has only the last few rides showing. The Garmins Connect app is of more use now than Strava. I've not explored the pay version yet, but if i was to subscribe how do you pay.. Is it a direct debit from your bank? It's very doubtful i will pay, as with the future finances looking uncertain with job losses every penny will count..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 May 2020)

Subscribe is now popping up in more places. Starting to get annoying enough to delete account


----------



## 13 rider (21 May 2020)

Can see the difference today . The monthly mileage graph has gone from my feed and can't compare segments . Debating what to do . Always hard to have to pay for something that was free . Strava made the free bit too good but needed mass usage to build their data for heatmaps ,had it been subscription from the start I doubt it would have become the mass use tool it's has


----------



## johnnyb47 (21 May 2020)

Blimey i never noticed the monthly bar graph has disappeared too. There isn't much left to see now


----------



## lazybloke (21 May 2020)

Am also exploring Garmin Connect. Paraphrasing, it says I have no friends.


----------



## Phaeton (21 May 2020)

The one that I don't like with all these US firms is their Free 30 days but only after you have given them your credit card details, I will never pay any of them, for my 30 day FREE trial it has to be exactly that FREE, you don't need anything from me to give me that


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2020)

The only thing I will miss is the route planning, but I'm not paying £50 a year for that.


----------



## Owen Clarke (22 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Garmin is my main account anyway, so I've lost nothing. Whereas Strava have lost a user and some time subscriber. No one strong arms me.


What part of America are you from


----------



## Phaeton (22 May 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The only thing I will miss is the route planning, but I'm not paying £50 a year for that.


That was one part I never used, but most of my rides are MTB & I found Strava useless for off-road riding.

How do you use Garmin Segments, I had a brief look last night & couldn't work it out.


----------



## vickster (22 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Checked my link with Strava from my Wahoo.Ride hadn’t down loaded to Strava.


I’ve been having issues with Wahoo to Strava for weeks. Need to have another look at what Wahoo sent in response to query


----------



## vickster (22 May 2020)

Two months free but yes, you do have to give a credit card number. Can cancel at any time


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 May 2020)

Generally I don't use Strava that much, but for longer more memorable rides, though I do think it's the best reason for owning a smartphone there is.

But I've been using it every day through lockdown, and was idly wondering what my lockdown heatmap looks like, which was always a subscription service.

It will give me a bit of inspiration to seek out untravelled roads, plus I quite like the masochism of seeing just how much faster my mates are uphill than me. And I hate the constant neverending ads on line, so subscription seems better.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2020)

Komoot is looking like a good option for premium membership, especially if I plan more off road routes - just have to see if it will work with an old Samsung S5 (that's expendable). I currently use the free version occasionally.


----------



## Phaeton (22 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Komoot is looking like a good option for premium membership, especially if I plan more off road routes - just have to see if it will work with an old Samsung S5 (that's expendable). I currently use the free version occasionally.


Komoot is quite good, but still it's routing isn't great, from experience it routes you down footpaths which unless you want to lift your bike over styles all the time is not good. It also uses Openstreetmaps underneath so as long as you are prepared to edit them to add the missing bridleways it's not complete.


----------



## stuarttunstall (22 May 2020)

vickster said:


> I’ve been having issues with Wahoo to Strava for weeks. Need to have another look at what Wahoo sent in response to query



I had an issue with my Wahoo ELMNT syncing with Strava a few weeks back, I removed Strava access from the Wahoo, and Wahoo access from Strava and re granted access and that seemed to work.. 

I think an update may have caused issues, but been OK since


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That was one part I never used, but most of my rides are MTB & I found Strava useless for off-road riding.
> 
> How do you use Garmin Segments, I had a brief look last night & couldn't work it out.



I don't use a Garmin so I can't help you.


----------



## Milkfloat (22 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That was one part I never used, but most of my rides are MTB & I found Strava useless for off-road riding.
> 
> How do you use Garmin Segments, I had a brief look last night & couldn't work it out.


I followed the albeit crap instructions at - https://www8.garmin.com/manuals/web...UID-DB903DC9-7CDF-4DFE-921F-E7E1325DEDE7.html


----------



## Mr Celine (22 May 2020)

I find it odd that flybys have been left as a free feature. I suppose stalkers must be in just as much financial difficulty as everyone else.


----------



## nickyboy (22 May 2020)

Running a business model which effectively says that to get what you want from the app you have to pay a subscription is a risky strategy. There aren't many that have managed to do this
There are, apparently, 50m registered Strava Users. I have no idea how many are "active" but it must be quite a lot of millions. That dataset is valuable (it represents what is probably a relatively high spending segment of the cycling community)

My hope is that they have a rethink when they see the membership analysis over the next couple of months. Maybe they have got it right and they get a load of people migrating into subscription and the rest continuing to post rides in the normal way. Result for Strava if this happens. But if a lot of those non subscription members stop posting rides then they've shot themselves in the foot

I don't know their business but it seems a lot of successful similar businesses have either gone down the route of free to use with embedded ads and selling the data and/or enhancing the premium product leaving the free to use product as is. Not many have managed to reduce the free to use functionality to force people either to subscribe or leave


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Komoot is quite good, but still it's routing isn't great, from experience it routes you down footpaths which unless you want to lift your bike over styles all the time is not good. It also uses Openstreetmaps underneath so as long as you are prepared to edit them to add the missing bridleways it's not complete.



I'd heard you've got to be careful with the footpath issue !


----------



## Milkfloat (22 May 2020)

I have a sneaky suspicion that Strava data harvesting won't suffer much at all over the next few years. Despite adding a charge for viewing data there is no charge to upload and tens of millions of people have already got their data uploading automatically as it syncs via other platforms. For example, I have not even used MapMyRun for more than 5 years, yet they will have still being receiving a couple of thousand activities just because it automatically syncs because I ticked a box many years ago.


----------



## Phaeton (22 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> I'd heard you've got to be careful with the footpath issue !


Last one it routed me into a private drive, with big gates & high walls, I figured it was a footpath/bridleway that somebody had illegally blocked, but when I got back it wasn't shown on rowmaps as being either. Problem as my old Developers used to say garbage in garbage out, so if streetmaps is incorrect the routing will be wrong, not sure how many people update streetmaps & how often Komoot pull the data in.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 May 2020)

There will be lots of different segments of users all of whom may react differently, from the dormant uploaders as mentioned by @Milkfloat to the paid up subscribers happy to have their decision to subscribe justified as mentioned by @Roger Longbottom with tons of other subgroups in between - flouncers, grudging subscribers and so on. I bet the work providing the data to support their decisions was a lot of fun.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 May 2020)

Hmmm and by magic the total monthly ride graph has reappeared today


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 May 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Generally I don't use Strava that much, but for longer more memorable rides, though I do think it's the best reason for owning a smartphone there is.
> 
> But I've been using it every day through lockdown, and was idly wondering what my lockdown heatmap looks like, which was always a subscription service.
> 
> It will give me a bit of inspiration to seek out untravelled roads, plus I quite like the masochism of seeing just how much faster my mates are uphill than me. And I hate the constant neverending ads on line, so subscription seems better.



VeloViewer will give you untraveled places and only £10 a year. Check out max square and cluster as well.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I suppose the other angle, that I don't know if anybody has touched on is that maybe paid up subscribers were drifting away as perhaps they were thinking
> 
> "What am I actually getting for my money, not a lot when all the free users are getting nearly all the features I am paying for"
> 
> Certainly when I was a free user under the old conditions I couldn't see a great deal of advantage in paying.


I've been a Strava subscriber for three years and have to say this hadn't occurred to me. I subscribed because I wanted to support Strava.

Your point though is very valid. I have been a Guardian Supporter for several years. Alongside buying the paper at weekends I was using the online service for free. Sometime ago I became a supporter and paid £100pa. I got nothing for this but was quite happy to continue.

Last year the paper asked if I would contribute for other features online. Again I did - another £100. Then I discovered all these features were free to all online. I felt ripped off.

I cancelled all my voluntary contributions to the paper. Cost them £200 pa and an unhappy customer.

So yes it's necessary to be very careful with such changes.


----------



## Stephenite (23 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've been a Strava subscriber for three years and have to say this hadn't occurred to me. I subscribed because I wanted to support Strava.
> 
> Your point though is very valid. I have been a Guardian Supporter for several years. Alongside buying the paper at weekends I was using the online service for free. Sometime ago I became a supporter and paid £100pa. I got nothing for this but was quite happy to continue.
> 
> ...


I've been a subscriber to Strava for 5 years and, like you, a contributor to The Guardian - though only, maybe £20 a year. I'm not well off but I feel an onus of responsibility to pay for, or support, a good product or service. For 'people of good conscience' it's about finding a balance (as always) between the give and take.

In your case with The Guardian if you felt the balance was tipped too far then it was right to correct it.


----------



## kingrollo (23 May 2020)

My leaderboards are back this morning ? - have they had a rethink ?


----------



## lazybloke (23 May 2020)

kingrollo said:


> My leaderboards are back this morning ? - have they had a rethink ?


Not for me - sign up page only


----------



## Angus McCoatup (23 May 2020)

Drago said:


> That's my account deleted.
> 
> Cynical timing though, just has thousands have started cycling again.



I also think that the timing of this is incredibly cynical and insensitive. Putting aside for a moment the global health crisis, it brings with it economic pressures for tens of thousands of people. Businesses going bust, people losing their jobs or having reduced incomes due to being furloghed or laid off work. So, dear Strava in their infinite wisdom, thought this is a good time to ask people to pay, for hitherto free features? Lovley. Well done you.


----------



## Donger (23 May 2020)

I have always found Flatnav to be quite reliable. Just a thought.


----------



## David L (23 May 2020)

I can not see a issue with paying for it. they provide a service so should be paid. nothing in life is free.

at £50 a year in relation to a lot of cycling stuff its not very expensive.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Last one it routed me into a private drive, with big gates & high walls, I figured it was a footpath/bridleway that somebody had illegally blocked, but when I got back it wasn't shown on rowmaps as being either. Problem as my old Developers used to say garbage in garbage out, so if streetmaps is incorrect the routing will be wrong, not sure how many people update streetmaps & how often Komoot pull the data in.



Did you correct it? I update OSM if I find missing stuff or alignment issues. Did a walk earlier this week and missing footpaths and some shown don’t line up with what’s on the ground. So will load my gpx up this weekend and sort out OSM for the problem areas. I also update surface type of cycle paths where I find they are tarmac etc.


----------



## Phaeton (23 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Did you correct it? I update OSM if I find missing stuff or alignment issues. Did a walk earlier this week and missing footpaths and some shown don’t line up with what’s on the ground. So will load my gpx up this weekend and sort out OSM for the problem areas. I also update surface type of cycle paths where I find they are tarmac etc.


Yes I do try to keep them up to date, but I don't find it very easy, it's not very intuitive, I usually take 3 or 4 attempts to get it right


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Yes I do try to keep them up to date, but I don't find it very easy, it's not very intuitive, I usually take 3 or 4 attempts to get it right



Probably just because you don’t do it often. I find it pretty easy.


----------



## nickyboy (23 May 2020)

David L said:


> I can not see a issue with paying for it. they provide a service so should be paid. nothing in life is free.
> 
> at £50 a year in relation to a lot of cycling stuff its not very expensive.


You're right it isn't a lot

The issue is that many other social media businesses operate a free to use model and we've got used to that. 

I use Dropbox, Twitter, WhatsApp, WeChat, RWGPS, Instagram....all of which are either totally free to use or have a long established free element that they don't mess with


----------



## David L (23 May 2020)

nickyboy said:


> You're right it isn't a lot
> 
> The issue is that many other social media businesses operate a free to use model and we've got used to that.
> 
> I use Dropbox, Twitter, WhatsApp, WeChat, RWGPS, Instagram....all of which are either totally free to use or have a long established free element that they don't mess with




yeah but there free due to advertising, buisness fees, etc. there different buisness models that could be hard to replicate in strava. 

i would rarther pay than have advertising become featured in the app


----------



## Phaeton (23 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Probably just because you don’t do it often. I find it pretty easy.


You're probably right, I find it's easier on the Linux machine, I've given up trying to use the Mac


----------



## steveindenmark (23 May 2020)

Shouldnt people be saying "Thanks for letting us have it for free for so long Strava" Instead of whinging about having to pay for it?


----------



## CXRAndy (23 May 2020)

Ultimately, a company cannot continue to offer a free service. Those taking the free service, now wanting to drop Strava, they aren't the customer Strava needs. Strava have built an extremely popular, mostly reliable platform, which captures, not only outdoor but indoor riding too.

The likes of Garmin weren't able to match Strava.


----------



## Phaeton (23 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> VeloViewer will give you untraveled places and only £10 a year. Check out max square and cluster as well.


What does it give you apart from a weird dashboard with lots of confusing numbers, bearing in mind I don't ride roads & mainly Bridleways etc. & I'm only a non competitive man who rides a bike, I'm not a cyclist


----------



## pawl (23 May 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The only thing I will miss is the route planning, but I'm not paying £50 a year for that.




Same with me.Had a look at Komoot seemed to have mind of its own when it came to routes.Probably doing it right.Not to bothered really as I riding local


----------



## Phaeton (23 May 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Shouldnt people be saying "Thanks for letting us have it for free for so long Strava" Instead of whinging about having to pay for it?


Nope


CXRAndy said:


> The likes of Garmin weren't able to match Strava.


That is not Garmin's core aim, they want to see hardware, I suspect the cycle data side is not a priority for them


pawl said:


> Same with me.Had a look at Komoot seemed to have mind of its own when it came to routes.Probably doing it right.Not to bothered really as I riding local


Try RWGPS I must admit I can't get on really with any of them, I've gone with Komoot but as said upthread it's only as good as the data it's drawing from. Locally that's fine as I can find my own way home, but when on holiday it's not as easy.


----------



## vickster (23 May 2020)

Angus McCoatup said:


> I also think that the timing of this is incredibly cynical and insensitive. Putting aside for a moment the global health crisis, it brings with it economic pressures for tens of thousands of people. * Businesses going bust*, people losing their jobs or having reduced incomes due to being furloghed or laid off work. So, dear Strava in their infinite wisdom, thought this is a good time to ask people to pay, for hitherto free features? Lovley. Well done you.


Perhaps Strava are doing this to protect, even save their own business in a similar way?
It’s their prerogative to charge as a private enterprise, they’re not providing a public service, and they are still providing some of the functionality for free after all.
It’s under £50 a year and you can get it free for 60 days (if not had the free trial or been a premium member before). Pay for it if you can’t live without the pay for features, if you can live without them, there’s no need to pay 👍


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 May 2020)

Maybe Strava could of asked its users via a poll as to whether it should continue offering the free service but with adverts, or no adverts and subscription only. Either way they would make money, but would also be favourable towards the majority of users


----------



## vickster (23 May 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Maybe Strava could of asked its users via a poll as to whether it should continue offering the free service but with adverts, or no adverts and subscription only. Either way they would make money, but would also be favourable towards the majority of users


I’d pay to avoid adverts, but would I still have that option if the majority said ads but free? It shouldn’t be one or the other, but that would increase Strava’s admin costs to administer. Advertising revenues will be suffering too in the current climate. I certainly wouldn’t want to be bombarded with betting site ads for example. Strava is also totally global so how does that work with advertising which needs to be appropriately targeted


----------



## pawl (23 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Nope
> That is not Garmin's core aim, they want to see hardware, I suspect the cycle data side is not a priority for them
> Try RWGPS I must admit I can't get on really with any of them, I've gone with Komoot but as said upthread it's only as good as the data it's drawing from. Locally that's fine as I can find my own way home, but when on holiday it's not as easy.



I don’t often take a bike on holiday (ah poor thing) On the occasions that I did I just relied on the good old OS map that covers that area in thr largest scale available


----------



## wafter (23 May 2020)

In summary I think few can claim it's unfair that the company attempts to make a profit, it's just an unfortunate / questionable /cynical route to:

a) Do so removing features free users had come to expect for nowt
b) Do so at a time when many are just getting into the sport / likely to be struggling financially

I resent having the features I appreciate and enjoy removed and held to ransom, but then have no legit cause for complaint in the grand scheme of things since I've never paid for the priviledge nor been subjected to any ads (although I'd probably prefer this route since I'm one of the minority to use an ad blocker).

It'll be interesting to see how it pans out; I'm hoping they might introduce a mid-tier subscription of say £2/month that would reinstate the features previously enjoyed by free users; as I'm really missing the leaderboards and more importantly the comparisons to my own previous rides.

Personally I'm not interested in the route planning etc as I've always done this through google maps and uploaded the .gpx files to my GPS unit, while the Polar software does a good job of summarising / analysing the HR and other data..


----------



## vickster (23 May 2020)

wafter said:


> In summary I think few can claim it's unfair that the company attempts to make a profit, it's just an unfortunate / questionable /cynical route to:
> 
> a) Do so removing features free users had come to expect for nowt
> b) Do so at a time when many are just getting into the sport / likely to be struggling financially
> ...


Do ad blockers work on ads though? And if I was Strava and relying on advertising revenue, it would make sense to have it so that ad blockers can’t be used, otherwise what’s the point


----------



## wafter (23 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Do ad blockers work on ads though? And if I was Strava and relying on advertising revenue, it would make sense to have it so that ad blockers can’t be used, otherwise what’s the point


Well, of course it makes sense for ads to be able to defeat ad blockers; and therein lies the perpetual battle of the internet!

FWIW I find the ad blockers I use to be extremely effective; to the extent where having seen sites I frequent without them in operation I'd seriously re-consider my use of said sites - given all the irrelevant, garish, flashing crap they seem to be festooned with 

Ultimately of course this is just the Strava argument on a wider scale; there should be no such thing as a free lunch but while the masses continue to tolerate ads and fund sites through advertising revenue, I'm happy to take advantage of the situation. In any case I despise advertising and very rarely have I made purchases off the back of ads; so it's lost on me in any case and as such not like my choice to remove the ads is in any way detrimental to those who wares they're touting.


----------



## newfhouse (23 May 2020)

Just curious, does anyone leave their ad blocker enabled on this site?


----------



## vickster (23 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Am now in my seventh year of using Strava and have given them my £47.99 to keep on board.
> 
> Think that works out less than £7 a year. Wouldn't buy you fish and chips in most places.


And barely a beer in many a pub in London!


----------



## pawl (23 May 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Shouldnt people be saying "Thanks for letting us have it for free for so long Strava" Instead of whinging about having to pay for it?


 
I would agree.After a ride I would look at my stats just as matter of interest It’s not something I would pay for. If getting in the top ten on segments was my thing then yes I would pay On the odd occasions I have used the route planner which I found easy to use but I wouldn’t subscribe just for that.


----------



## HLaB (23 May 2020)

A bit long but this is a good review/ tutorial of the changes now thing are settling down 
View: https://youtu.be/RlNf2u-FiXE


----------



## Brandane (23 May 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Just curious, does anyone leave their ad blocker enabled on this site?


Yes. I leave it enabled on ALL sites. If a pop-up asks me to disable it, as happens on the odd site, then I occasionally will disable it, but mostly I will leave the site in question.


----------



## Mike_P (23 May 2020)

There's good coverage on it on this week's GCN news, apparently the segments are the most expensive part of the whole offering and given the annual cost is only slightly more than the local council want for taking garden refuse I decided to subscribe, partly in the hope that improvements come along. The issue of ebike timings clogging up KOMs is largely due to their being hardly any ebike segments and by default ebikes uploading rides to Strava as ride rather than e-bike ride. I did report one which got removed.


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Just curious, does anyone leave their ad blocker enabled on this site?


Nope. I make an annual donation to be ad free on CC. I believe in paying for what I want be it Strava or ad free CC.

BTW that's not a dig at you.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (23 May 2020)

Setting aside for one second the arguments over the rights or wrongs of having to pay a subscription, those who will or won’t pay to upgrade will probably be decided by:

1. How far up the leadership boards they’re able to get,
2. How much importance they attach to that.

There’s very little else of value that isn’t still available for free, as far as I can see.


----------



## DRM (23 May 2020)

having just uploaded a Zwift ride to Strava, I can honestly say there's nothing paid for that I'm bothered about looking at, as long as rides are recorded, and I can see if I have done better/worse than previously, that's all I need to see.


----------



## dodgy (23 May 2020)

I'd prefer it if Zwift rides can't be uploaded to Strava. I don't care for seeing a contact riding some pixels against some other pixels in an imaginary world. It must use a lot of Strava capacity.


----------



## Venod (23 May 2020)

Shortandcrisp said:


> Setting aside for one second the arguments over the rights or wrongs of having to pay a subscription, those who will or won’t pay to upgrade will probably be decided by:
> 
> 1. How far up the leadership boards they’re able to get,
> 2. How much importance they attach to that.
> ...



I see it as an incentive to try harder and get into the top ten on a segment and see your position while remaining subscription free.


----------



## newfhouse (23 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Nope. I make an annual donation to be ad free on CC. I believe in paying for what I want be it Strava or ad free CC.
> 
> BTW that's not a dig at you.


I didn’t think it was. I know CC is a much smaller enterprise than Strava, but the same principles apply, I think. I do use ad-blockers for general browsing but turn them off if I become a heavy user of any site, including this one. I wasn’t aware there was a subscription option here, so will investigate.


----------



## nickyboy (23 May 2020)

Shortandcrisp said:


> Setting aside for one second the arguments over the rights or wrongs of having to pay a subscription, those who will or won’t pay to upgrade will probably be decided by:
> 
> 1. How far up the leadership boards they’re able to get,
> 2. How much importance they attach to that.
> ...


I miss the following:

Compare my segment efforts against my previous efforts on same segment

Compare my segment efforts to other riders on the same day

Compare my PBs to friends I follow

Whether that's worth £4 a month I will have to see


----------



## DRM (23 May 2020)

dodgy said:


> I'd prefer it if Zwift rides can't be uploaded to Strava. I don't care for seeing a contact riding some pixels against some other pixels in an imaginary world. It must use a lot of Strava capacity.


Why? It’s for my benefit, not for anyone else to look at, I record my rides for me, it’s recorded as a virtual ride and I can then see if I have done better or worse on a segment, when I can’t get outside & ride, therefore i know where I need to try harder.


----------



## dodgy (23 May 2020)

DRM said:


> Why? It’s for my benefit, not for anyone else to look at, I record my rides for me, it’s recorded as a virtual ride and I can then see if I have done better or worse on a segment, when I can’t get outside & ride, therefore i know where I need to try harder.


Why? I find them boring and unrelatable. If you record your rides for 'you', then mark them as private then I don't have to see these imaginary rides.


----------



## DRM (23 May 2020)

dodgy said:


> Why? I find them boring and unrelatable. If you record your rides for 'you', then mark them as private then I don't have to see these imaginary rides.


Do you go looking for them, what a strange comment


----------



## dodgy (23 May 2020)

DRM said:


> Do you go looking for them, what a strange comment



I've already been clear about it. I find them boring and unrelateable. If they're important to you, great, mark them as private. Or you could just view them on the platform they were created on.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 May 2020)

dodgy said:


> I've already been clear about it. I find them boring and unrelateable. If they're important to you, great, mark them as private. Or you could just view them on the platform they were created on.


I find many TV programs boring and unrelatable. I solve this conundrum by not fecking watching them. 

You might like to try this approach with other people's records of their sessions online. It might just work. Its a long shot but it might be worth a try.


----------



## derrick (24 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Is that the "Live Segments" I have seen? Does that only work if you are recording on a phone directly through Strava and not through a third party computer? Does your phone have to be "live" all the ride i.e. lit screen not where the screen goes dark and locks itself for battery conservation after a few seconds?


Wahoo Roam.


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Is that the "Live Segments" I have seen? Does that only work if you are recording on a phone directly through Strava and not through a third party computer? Does your phone have to be "live" all the ride i.e. lit screen not where the screen goes dark and locks itself for battery conservation after a few seconds?


I use a Wahoo Elemnt and have recently started to use Live Segments. I think the only time my phone is connected to my Wahoo is when I open the Wahoo app. I make this assumption based on the Wahoo app searching for the unit every time I open the app and the unit then asks for permission to connect.

"Star" segments in Strava and then sync the Wahoo. Then look under routes on the unit, here you will find the segments you have "starred." It is these which will show as "live" when you are riding and I presume are triggered by the GPS signal or mapping software.

A few tips:

Only "starred" segments are live
Some climbs, I'm only interested in climbs, have multiple segments. Whichever segment you are currently on will show as live which gets confusing. I only star the longest on the basis if I crack that one I'll get the others too!
There is a field "Ahead/Behind" which I have switched off. I find it demotivating to know I'm behind my best time and it's very difficult to catch up!
First time you use it find a segment and ride it slowly and monitor the Wahoo screen to become familiar with the numbers and notifications


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2020)

newfhouse said:


> I didn’t think it was. I know CC is a much smaller enterprise than Strava, but the same principles apply, I think. I do use ad-blockers for general browsing but turn them off if I become a heavy user of any site, including this one. I wasn’t aware there was a subscription option here, so will investigate.


Have a look at this thread from Shaun. It's a voluntary donation to support the site and be ad free

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycle-chat-account-upgrade-advertisement-removal.242531/


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2020)

@PaulSB I'm not interested in segments personally, but as someone who has been playing with GPS units for over 20 years, from the eatly incredibly clunky and simple units, there is something very satisfying about your description. This is the kind of application that could only be dreamed of only a few years ago.


----------



## dodgy (24 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I find many TV programs boring and unrelatable. I solve this conundrum by not fecking watching them.
> 
> You might like to try this approach with other people's records of their sessions online. It might just work. Its a long shot but it might be worth a try.



If TV was like my Strava feed it would be 5 episodes of Mrs Brown's boys every night when you're hoping to see an episode of Father Ted that you haven't seen yet.

Besides, who watches TV live these days  I haven't watched live TV in over 20 years and I actually (going against the Cycle Chat grain here) really enjoy TV. My TV 'feed' is a perfectly curated list of stuff I want to watch.

You seem oddly concerned that I don't enjoy seeing virtual / pretend rides in Strava 🤷‍♂️

I guess the answer is to unfollow people who post almost nothing other than Zwift rides 🤷‍♂️

Anyway, done with this one, just having a laugh really. Take it easy.


----------



## the_mikey (24 May 2020)

dodgy said:


> I've already been clear about it. I find them boring and unrelateable. If they're important to you, great, mark them as private. Or you could just view them on the platform they were created on.



You don't have to look, or even use strava, but it does come with an element of social media which means you might get to see stuff that doesn't float your boat, it's unreasonable to assert that people shouldn't share the ride because you specifically have a poor emotional response to it, others may well enjoy the shared ride data.


----------



## Brads (24 May 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I miss the following:
> 
> Compare my segment efforts against my previous efforts on same segment
> 
> ...




This, very much.
After yesterdays winds, I set record breaking times and am hovering just outside the top ten leaderboard on a couple and want to see where 

Comparing to others is a biggie, we have a great laugh trying to beat each other down trails so it's £4 a month from me I think.


----------



## dodgy (24 May 2020)

Solution https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/stravini

And 8 page thread of people at various stages of apoplectica  https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us...e-Zwift-trainer-rides-in-feed?page=8#comments

tl;dr Strava will never fix it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 May 2020)

For anyone who wants to see how they are doing against previous efforts. Don’t forget the Garmin virtual partner function on your GPS where you can ride against a previous effort on a route you are doing. It’ll show you how far ahead or behind you are of that previous effort.


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2020)

@Dogtrousers - happy you enjoyed my description. Thanks.

I'm far from obsessed by segments, I often get home to discover new PBs on segments I didn't know existed.

I like to compete with myself on climbs as I feel this is where it really is me against the climb. Flats are OK but too many factors come in to play; group ride, wind, etc. I have to admit to recently setting myself some climbing targets and I'm pleased to have taken some age group leaderboards but this is more to do with measuring myself against people I respect as excellent climbers.


----------



## postman (24 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Garmin is my main account anyway, so I've lost nothing. Whereas Strava have lost a user and some time subscriber. No one strong arms me.







Drago that's his name.. Your first job ,make it look like an accident.Nobody slates Strava.


----------



## Brandane (24 May 2020)

postman said:


> View attachment 524475
> Drago that's his name.. Your first job ,make it look like an accident.Nobody slates Strava.


Are you sure he's not saying "I've got just the pair of shoes to go with your hat and scarf. Bring me a bag of that fine Jamaican stuff you had last time, and they're yours".


----------



## Soltydog (24 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> Can see the difference today . The monthly mileage graph has gone from my feed


If you enter the distance challenge each month, you can track your total mileage (in kms) there & compare mileage totals against those you follow 

I've not signed up yet, but think I'm going to. I've used it for about 6 years for free, so probably a owe them a few years subs 🤔


----------



## 13 rider (24 May 2020)

Soltydog said:


> If you enter the distance challenge each month, you can track your total mileage (in kms) there & compare mileage totals against those you follow
> 
> I've not signed up yet, but think I'm going to. I've used it for about 6 years for free, so probably a owe them a few years subs 🤔


Yes that's what I've been doing but did like comparing this month to last .
I'm thinking I will sign up as well . I would sign up for the free 60 days now if you didn't have to enter your card details just to see if it's what I want


----------



## Nomadski (25 May 2020)

Seems a little harsh to move so many things over from free to premium, but if a company has been around for 11 years and they have yet to turn a profit, it's also understandable, IMO.

I've paid for it most of the years I've used it, the extra little titbits of info was always interesting to look at, and I'm always happy to support one major cycling platform, and I chose Strava as its the 'home' of all my cycling data.

Maybe they could offer free users the choice of more options back with adverts?

The route planner has killed the Veloviewer explorer square overlay Chrome extension though so back to multi monitoring...


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2020)

I'm not too worried about the all time segment boards as I have no chance of featuring high up on those now, but strangely I am missing the access to the 'this year' segment boards. Also the route planner was useful for on & off road mixed rides as you could swap from cycling mode to running mode when planning the off road sections. Seriously considering a year's subscription when I get paid.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 May 2020)

Nomadski said:


> Seems a little harsh to move so many things over from free to premium, but if a company has been around for 11 years and they have yet to turn a profit, it's also understandable, IMO.
> 
> I've paid for it most of the years I've used it, the extra little titbits of info was always interesting to look at, and I'm always happy to support one major cycling platform, and I chose Strava as its the 'home' of all my cycling data.
> 
> ...


I read a post from Ben at Veloviewer that he's working on a new updated extension so the overlay will work with the new Strava mapping.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 May 2020)

Interesting marketing email from Strava. I have RGT (trainer software) set to synch to Strava, and a session I uploaded last week involved some segments. Nothing in the least bit interesting.

The email is titled "Great work on <daft segment name>" and in the body it says "check out out our segment analysis". Of course if I follow the link in the email* it takes me to a page that tells me how great segment analysis is, but that I must subscribe to see it.

I guess this is part of a wave of conversion activities where they reach out to non subscribers and remind them of what they're missing, with the aim of converting them to subscribers. Or of course they could just be reaching out to non subscribers and irritating them.

* Having first checked that it is a valid Strava link, natch.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I read a post from Ben at Veloviewer that he's working on a new updated extension so the overlay will work with the new Strava mapping.



Veloviewer would be perfect if you could plan routes on it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 May 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Veloviewer would be perfect if you could plan routes on it.


I much prefer Komoot for route planning as I like you can use several different maps (OpenStreetMap, OpenCycleMap, Google Satellite and I can't remember the others) to ensure you get the route you want. Plus when your route doesn't follow their 'ways' (where it thinks you should go) you can just switch it off for that/those waypoint/s and make plot your route exactly where you want. It would be great having a VV overlay for Komoot especially for those hard to reach tiles.


----------



## Phaeton (26 May 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Veloviewer would be perfect if you could plan routes on it.


I've just subscribed to VV for a year, I can't see the point, but it was only £10 I wasted


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I've just subscribed to VV for a year, I can't see the point, but it was only £10 I wasted


A lot of use it for the explorer squares


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Interesting marketing email from Strava. I have RGT (trainer software) set to synch to Strava, and a session I uploaded last week involved some segments. Nothing in the least bit interesting.
> 
> The email is titled "Great work on <daft segment name>" and in the body it says "check out out our segment analysis". Of course if I follow the link in the email* it takes me to a page that tells me how great segment analysis is, but that I must subscribe to see it.
> 
> ...



I think this will become a problem over time. Increasingly they are converting buttons on the free version which if I click them come up with “look what you could do if you paid”.

Now in effect I have buttons I click which lead to something that doesn’t work for me. Now whilst that might convert some to paid. It is just annoying me. Fine take away the function for free users but don’t leave a useless link or button on the webpage or app for me to click. If I get annoyed enough I will just delete my account and ride data.


----------



## Nomadski (27 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Interesting marketing email from Strava. I have RGT (trainer software) set to synch to Strava, and a session I uploaded last week involved some segments. Nothing in the least bit interesting.
> 
> The email is titled "Great work on <daft segment name>" and in the body it says "check out out our segment analysis". Of course if I follow the link in the email* it takes me to a page that tells me how great segment analysis is, but that I must subscribe to see it.
> 
> ...



Hmm, I got a Strava email thanking me for being a subscriber.

I think they just love sending emails...


----------



## Adrian_K (28 May 2020)

went to look at this morning's ride on Strava only to find most of the usful features are now only available to subscribers. 

you can only see the top 10 for each segment and you can also no longer see your own historic times just the overall stats (length, duration and elevation)

I'm unemployed (thanks Covid!) and am making the most of the good weather but with no income I can't justify non-essential expenditure.

There's been so little development of the app in the last couple of years, I don't see how they can justify charging for it.

A


----------



## jowwy (28 May 2020)

what is strava losing if you close an account that was free anyway............nothing, so thy wont care if you keep it or get rid of it


----------



## Landsurfer (28 May 2020)

£4 a month .... really .....


----------



## Phaeton (28 May 2020)

jowwy said:


> what is strava losing if you close an account that was free anyway............nothing, so thy wont care if you keep it or get rid of it


I think the only time they will lose is if there is a mass deletion of accounts, but I don't think that is going to happen, which is what they are bargaining on, most will just leave their account active & accept the limited use, not many will actively disconnect the auto-syncing across sites.


----------



## jowwy (28 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I think the only time they will lose is if there is a mass deletion of accounts, but I don't think that is going to happen, which is what they are bargaining on, most will just leave their account active & accept the limited use, not many will actively disconnect the auto-syncing across sites.


but money wise, they lose nothing


----------



## Phaeton (28 May 2020)

jowwy said:


> but money wise, they lose nothing


The question you posed was "What will they lose" not "What will they financially lose" sorry if I didn't answer the question you didn't ask.


----------



## jowwy (28 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> The question you posed was "What will they lose" not "What will they financially lose" sorry if I didn't answer the question you didn't ask.


sorry you felt the need to be so pedantic with your answer..........next time i will make myself abundantely clear, would hate to feel i wasn't being clear in my postings.

whether it was a loss in members or cash, they would still be losing nothing, as free accounts don't pay anything, that was my point


----------



## Phaeton (28 May 2020)

jowwy said:


> sorry you felt the need to be so pedantic with your answer..........next time i will make myself abundantely clear, would hate to feel i wasn't being clear in my postings.
> 
> whether it was lose in members or cash, they would still be losing nothing, that was my point


I disagree, I wasn't being pedantic I was answering the question as you asked it, I has already apoligised for not giving you the answer you wanted. 

But I still disagree with your new stance, that it there was a mass deletion of accounts, or a significant decline in uploads by free members then the core of Strava would be damaged. However as I also put I very much doubt that will happen, they have taken a calculated risk, one which I think will be successful.


----------



## bitsandbobs (28 May 2020)

jowwy said:


> sorry you felt the need to be so pedantic with your answer..........next time i will make myself abundantely clear, would hate to feel i wasn't being clear in my postings.
> 
> whether it was a loss in members or cash, they would still be losing nothing, as free accounts don't pay anything, that was my point



It's not really true though. Much of the value of Strava will be in the numbers of users they have. 

(No one pays for Facebook)


----------



## jowwy (28 May 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> It's not really true though. Much of the value of Strava will be in the numbers of users they have.
> 
> (No one pays for Facebook)


but facebook has an abundance of companies paying for advertising space....strava doesnt


----------



## Landsurfer (28 May 2020)

jowwy said:


> but facebook has an abundance of companies paying for advertising space....strava doesnt


Yet .....


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2020)

Its a fair question.

If you take umbrage at Strava taking away features, and delete your a/c are you hurting Strava in any way? Or are you just cutting off your nose to spite your face, by losing the free features too?

If they lose one sub it makes not a jot of difference to them, unless that subscriber is a famous pro, in which case it would be a bit of a publicity blow.

And if they lose a small/moderate number of subs they may even gain slightly by having their database tidied up a bit and load taken of their servers (hence a possible small cost saving)

But if they lose lots and lots of subs the services based on data like their popularity-based routing could suffer as they'll lose the base data ... maybe.

And if they lose absolute tons of subs who then go to a rival service then they may lose their market leadership and hence lose new paying subscribers that they don't have yet.

I say their services based on data "may" suffer because I don't know the extent to which they'd lose your existing data if you flounced. They may lose the base tracks but they may not lose aggregated data derived from those tracks. So if you have ridden down the B1234 99 times in the last year, making it a popular route, they may retain that info. I don't know.

Another way of putting it is: If you delete your a/c do you _gain_ in any way? And possibly you may. If you feel that they have behaved badly by pulling the KoMs then you may gain some flouncy satisfaction in deleting your a/c.


----------



## mjr (28 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It also uses Openstreetmaps underneath so as long as you are prepared to edit them to add the missing bridleways it's not complete.


Did you miss a "not" out of that?

It varies by area. Around here, openstreetmap shows permissive bridle paths that aren't on the usual OS maps - I more often have to remove lapsed permissive ways than add designated ones. I'm happy to update the openstreetmap and improve the common resource, rather than mainly benefit one company.


----------



## mjr (28 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I only use Strava as a guide to how many miles i have done and nothing else. All my settings are private. I'm not bothered about times, calories, QOM or anything else and I won't be paying for it. I think they are making a big mistake and may lose customers.


So why use Strava instead of simpler tracking apps?


----------



## Nomadski (28 May 2020)

I think I would personally have a different stance if Strava had ads, was clearly a very profitable business and then did this, but as I see it, It's pure economics. They had to do something or there simply wouldn't be a Strava at some point in the future. It seems to me this has been a long time coming.

I do think they should give users an option to have ads on their free account, and get the benefits bar a couple of high end benefits that would come with the sub along with removal of ads. Maybe they are just fundamentally against having ads on their site, which I also understand.

At the end of the day tho, it's a pint of beer a month to pay for everything, so.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2020)

mjr said:


> So why use Strava instead of simpler tracking apps?




I probably will


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2020)

Quite happy to pay for it. Nice to see a few pr’s on my ride this afternoon and see where I am compared to others in my age group.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2020)

mjr said:


> So why use Strava instead of simpler tracking apps?


Well - Strava has just made itself much simpler! It has rid itself of those pesky segments and other complications. 

Possibly to compete with those other "simpler" apps 

The basic features are still pretty handy and if I was looking for an online "home" to keep my GPS data now I'd certainly consider the free Strava. As it is I'm not because I already use another (paid) service. But I don't see anything wrong with it. I have an account that I use occasionally and I'll be keeping it for occasional use (eg synching from other services that are a bit crap at enabling data extract).


----------



## Phaeton (28 May 2020)

mjr said:


> Did you miss a "not" out of that?


Not that I am aware of, I did not not miss not out, I'm unsure where you think the not that I did not put in should have been,


----------



## mjr (28 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> The basic features are still pretty handy and if I was looking for an online "home" to keep my GPS data now I'd certainly consider the free Strava. As it is I'm not because I already use another (paid) service. But I don't see anything wrong with it. I have an account that I use occasionally and I'll be keeping it for occasional use (eg synching from other services that are a bit crap at enabling data extract).


Why would you consider that instead of keeping your details offline, such as shared between your phone and your laptop/PC? It seems a bit like a triumph of marketing over common sense if people who aren't engaging in the fake races and other online activity are using an app that's snoopy as hell and reporting your whereabouts to someone else's server.


----------



## mjr (28 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not that I am aware of, I did not not miss not out, I'm unsure where you think the not that I did not put in should have been,


I wondered if you meant to write "It also uses Openstreetmaps underneath so as long as you are not prepared to edit them to add the missing bridleways it's not complete" instead of "It also uses Openstreetmaps underneath so as long as you are prepared to edit them to add the missing bridleways it's not complete" because once you were prepared to edit the mapping then it would be complete.


----------



## vickster (28 May 2020)

Adrian_K said:


> went to look at this morning's ride on Strava only to find most of the usful features are now only available to subscribers.
> 
> you can only see the top 10 for each segment and you can also no longer see your own historic times just the overall stats (length, duration and elevation)
> 
> ...


You can get for free for 60 days (Presumably if you've not been a premium member earlier). You have to provide payment details so do need to remember to cancel or the years subs will be taken


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2020)

I have downloaded Ride with GPS and have even remembered my password so will probably go back to that as it is all I need.


----------



## mjr (28 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have downloaded Ride with GPS and have even remembered my password so will probably go back to that as it is all I need.


Swapping serfdom on one baron's land for another.


----------



## Nomadski (28 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have downloaded Ride with GPS and have even remembered my password so will probably go back to that as it is all I need.



There's plenty you can't do on RWGPS without a subscription too.

(Although with Strava's horribly slow new mapping 'feature' I will probably still use RWGPS for planning new rides).


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2020)

mjr said:


> Why would you consider that instead of keeping your details offline, such as shared between your phone and your laptop/PC?


I used to do that for a long time. I changed because the online solutions are functionally better and more convenient to use.

But that's getting way off topic. For another thread maybe.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (28 May 2020)

I have an account on strava but mainly just see what routes others are using, ive always preferred Ride With GPS for my routing as its much better so nothing has really changed for me, at the end of the day these sites have to make money or what is the point of providing them.


----------



## HLaB (30 May 2020)

Adrian_K said:


> went to look at this morning's ride on Strava only to find most of the usful features are now only available to subscribers.
> 
> you can only see the top 10 for each segment and you can also no longer see your own historic times just the overall stats (length, duration and elevation)
> 
> ...


Not ideal and I feel its a bad decision to charge exactly for your reason but they are doing a 60d trial (just remember to cancel it before your charged)


----------



## GoatBeard (1 Jun 2020)

Free member rather than a paid up one. The daily segment times were an interesting curio and sort of semi-fun to look at. They're gone but I'm not missing them. But seriously, what's the big deal about them? The numbers that some of the other riders do are complete fiction, e-bikes are pretty much indistinguishable from any other making any meaningless comparison hopeless in all honesty. For example, nearby there's some super steep and genuinely LETHAL downhill stretches nearby. The times I see recorded going down those segments make me want to wince or cry, pure suicide. I'm talking narrow steep blind bends with potholes single lanes and oncoming traffic.


----------



## mustang1 (1 Jun 2020)

I've gotta re-visit my Strava membership and figure out wth I'm paying for. I don't mind paying but if I don't need the features then I'll go to the free model. 

That reminds me, I have to cancel my flight simulator subscription too coz flying on iPad just ain't the same as PC.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Jun 2020)

GoatBeard said:


> Free member rather than a paid up one. The daily segment times were an interesting curio and sort of semi-fun to look at. They're gone but I'm not missing them. But seriously, what's the big deal about them? The numbers that some of the other riders do are complete fiction, e-bikes are pretty much indistinguishable from any other making any meaningless comparison hopeless in all honesty. For example, nearby there's some super steep and genuinely LETHAL downhill stretches nearby. The times I see recorded going down those segments make me want to wince or cry, pure suicide. I'm talking narrow steep blind bends with potholes single lanes and oncoming traffic.


What's your point? Are you sour because you suspect everyone above you on the segment leaderboard of the local climb was riding an e-bike? Or is it the fear that e-bikes are monstering the downhill segments, which would be odd, as e-bikes are not normally beneficial down road descents.


----------



## Jody (1 Jun 2020)

GoatBeard said:


> For example, nearby there's some super steep and genuinely LETHAL downhill stretches nearby. The times I see recorded going down those segments make me want to wince or cry, pure suicide. I'm talking narrow steep blind bends with potholes single lanes and oncoming traffic.



Some people enjoy risk and the associated highs it brings with it. The same (or very similar) speeds would happen with or without Strava, but you wouldn't see it as you weren't there.


----------



## Ridgeway (1 Jun 2020)

When i look on the leader board i see that some people have ridden that segment faster than me, in fact most of them just spurs me on to do a bit better next time. I don't doubt the numbers of the top few riders, they are just that much faster than i could ever dream of being.

I suppose the downhill segments are more of a thrill seeking experience like a bungee jump, ok if it's not busy or wet


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

Jody said:


> Some people enjoy risk and the associated highs it brings with it. The same (or very similar) speeds worthless events would happen with or without Strava the Internet, but you wouldn't see it as you weren't there.


FTFY


----------



## figbat (1 Jun 2020)

I love looking at the times of people up the top of leaderboards and marvelling at how they can be, say, twice as quick as me up a Cat 4 climb. Then I discover some are pro's or club racers and I admire their ability all the more knowing what it takes me to do the same roads as them.

Mostly though my main target is PRs. Going faster than I did before helps me track my progress when also taking into account my level of exertion, heart rate etc. These days I am casually knocking off PRs on segments I used to turn myself inside out for. Some of it is the trail conditions, some is the bike, but some is me. On a few very rare occasions my PR happens to be top 10. In two places it is top one and I'll admit that one of those KOMs I tried for 4 years to capture and when I did it felt good. The quasi-competitive nature is quite compelling to me and as a result I am faster and fitter than I used to be; I don't know if I would have stuck at it the same without the tracking and monitoring.


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Jun 2020)

The OP makes a point about e-bikes in his locality probably bagging all the KOM's, must be a strange place. in my locality I know via Strava or personally a lot of the people who have the KOMs or are in the top 10, none are on e-bikes, more likely once in a while someone gets in their car and forgets to turn their garmin/mobile off. They are soon flagged and disapear from the leader board. 
Leaderboards can be interesting especially looking at people I know at what their heart rates or powers were etc.
They can be a good source of inspiration, my partner used to tell me I was a huge child going for age group KOMs etc. Recently however she has put herself in my hands for some structured training and set her goals on competing in the forthcoming CX seaso and climbing large hills around here. We went for a ride yesterday and took on a steep hill ( by the miller and Carter restaraunt in basildon ) and managed it all the way and then took on the biggest hill here, ( Old Church Lane Hill) she stopped once but then made it to the top on her bike.( to much applause from a guy cycling down) When I uploaded it I noticed only 5 women over 50 had bothered posting their ride, she then became very interested on how fast she had to be to get into the top 3 on both hills LOL.


----------



## pawl (1 Jun 2020)

I wasn’t originally going to subscribe but changed my mind I used to check the segments out of interest then I noticed that there is section for over 75 so decided to subscribe.of the segments I regularly ride i managed to make the top ten on some segments the highest being sixth.At 79 I have new lease of life Bloody old fool🚴🏻‍♂️🚴‍♀️😰


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> I wasn’t originally going to subscribe but changed my mind I used to check the segments out of interest then I noticed that there is section for over 75 so decided to subscribe.of the segments I regularly ride i managed to make the top ten on some segments the highest being sixth.At 79 I have new lease of life Bloody old fool🚴🏻‍♂️🚴‍♀️😰


I got a 10th place female this afternoon, but first in my age group.


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2020)

I got a QoM on Saturday...out of 21 but hey! (probably because I got lucky with the lights...but hey for a second time )


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

I must admit the block has spoilt my fun of using Strava a bit, I did like to compare my own efforts & then look at the speed others have done it, probably twice as fast as me, but it's not worth £50 a year to me.


----------



## Landsurfer (1 Jun 2020)

I've used Strava for a couple of years now, the WIMPS have a training club on there and we use it to keep in touch .. along with a few other platforms ..... 
Garmin Connect is my primary data store, and to be honest with "Your Ride To-day" on here i have all the coverage i actually want .
I understand the Strava decision to generate income, and wish them all the best with their business model .... 
I'll use CycleChat / Garmin for all my data and image logging in future ....


----------



## lane (1 Jun 2020)

I'm all good. Free version gives me all I need or want.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jun 2020)

Always interested to see how I did on the day of the ride compared to others; its a pity it then changes to the day after and so on rather than being fixed on the date of the ride. IMO Stravas segment data is worth paying for when route planning to see if there are any grades just too steep on a proposed route.


----------



## MahatmaAndhi (1 Jun 2020)

I accidentally had a KOM for about a year because I drove down the street and Strava was still connected. I didn't even know what one was at the time.
Poor fella who I robbed must have been gutted to see me hit an average speed of 30mph.
I deleted it as soon as I noticed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jun 2020)

Doesn't everyone know that if someone has posted a faster segment than you, then they've cheated?


----------



## Kajjal (1 Jun 2020)

Best to only compete against yourself as you know when you have been cheating.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Doesn't everyone know that if someone has posted a faster segment than you, then they've cheated?


True


Kajjal said:


> Best to only compete against yourself as you know when you have been cheating.


Even then some would still not admit it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jun 2020)

Kajjal said:


> Best to only compete against yourself as you know when you have been cheating.


I'd still come last


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Doesn't everyone know that if someone has posted a faster segment than you, then they've cheated?


Don't I know it


----------



## Venod (1 Jun 2020)

HarryTheDog said:


> The OP makes a point about e-bikes in his locality probably bagging all the KOM's, must be a strange place



Not at all strange there is a local rider on an ebike, obviously unrestricted talking loads of KOM's, I don't think he is the only one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> Don't I know it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jun 2020)

I only use it to share my rides and see where other mates have been riding. The segments is only of passing interest and only in terms of how I’ve been doing. I suspect this passing interest will disappear now they are nobbling even personal comparisons.


----------



## HMS_Dave (1 Jun 2020)

Throw the computers in the bin and race your mates like you used to... or just ride and take in the country side. Or in my case the smell of the trent and mersey canal...


----------



## itboffin (1 Jun 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> Throw the computers in the bin and race your mates like you used to... or just ride and take in the country side. Or in my case the smell of the trent and mersey canal...



not sure about the Mersey but the Trent canal 20 years ago wasn’t great


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jun 2020)

Venod said:


> Not at all strange there is a local rider on an ebike, obviously unrestricted talking loads of KOM's, I don't think he is the only one.


Current problems in that respect arise from Strava uploading rides from ebike devices such as the ebike manufacturers own app as a Ride activity not an E-bike activity and that there are hardly any E-bike segments. There is a way that has been devised by a user of how Ride segments can be copied as an E-bike segment but ideally Strava should copy the lot.


----------



## Mugshot (1 Jun 2020)

figbat said:


> I love looking at the times of people up the top of leaderboards and marvelling at how they can be, say, twice as quick as me up a Cat 4 climb. Then I discover some are pro's or club racers and I admire their ability all the more knowing what it takes me to do the same roads as them.


I've said it here before, I've looked at leaderboards and thought no way, they're on a moped, then had the pleasure of riding with the people at the top and seen them first-hand disappear over the crest while i'm still crunching down the gears at the bottom, some people are just awesome.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jun 2020)

Mugshot said:


> I've said it here before, I've looked at leaderboards and thought no way, they're on a moped, then had the pleasure of riding with the people at the top and seen them first-hand disappear over the crest while i'm still crunching down the gears at the bottom,* some people are just awesome.*


----------



## Johnno260 (1 Jun 2020)

I like Strava for my own reference, I can see I went faster on a segment.

I’m overall 3rd on one, no idea how I did that gravity must’ve reverted to pulling me forward not down haha.

I look at my avg speed through most for me it’s a good indicator of my effort.


----------



## tommaguzzi (1 Jun 2020)

Almost all Stava KOMs and PBs will be wind and or done in a chain gang. I have PBs which I cant get anywhere near because I had a 20 mph tail wind pushing me and being towed by stronger riders. Pointless.
When I was in a road club I knew riders (myself included) who would go out when the wind was right just to try and bag a PB. Finally I saw the light. If you want to compete, which don't, then go racing with others who want to race on the same day in the same conditions.
These days I use Strava to record my rides and see where I've been since I live in a new area and don't always know anymore.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2020)

tommaguzzi said:


> Almost all Stava KOMs and PBs will be wind and or done in a chain gang. I have PBs which I cant get anywhere near because I had a 20 mph tail wind pushing me and being towed by stronger riders. Pointless.
> When I was in a road club I knew riders (myself included) who would go out when the wind was right just to try and bag a PB. Finally I saw the light. If you want to compete, which don't, then go racing with others who want to race on the same day in the same conditions.
> These days I use Strava to record my rides and see where I've been since I live in a new area and don't always know anymore.


In my experience your first paragraph is both untrue and a sweeping generalisation which is unfair on the majority of users.

I like to compare my previous efforts on segments as a gauge to my improvement or otherwise. There are people in my club who are well respected for their abilities and it's nice to see how one compares to their effort. For example I recently PBd by 61 seconds on one of the UK's top 100 climbs - it's simply nice to know, a good feeling.

However I am generally unaware of where 99% of segments are located until I look at the Strava ride report. Most of the segments mean nothing and I wonder why they were created. If I spot something genuinely challenging I'll keep an eye on it.

As for weather related times? I don't know anyone who does this. From time to time folk will mutter "no PBs today" as we battle in to a blistering headwind. 

Do I chase segments? Yes, a few. If I spot a hill climb and note I'm in the top ten for my age group I'll use the leader time as my target, my motivation. Not unlike seeing another rider in the distance and trying to catch him/her.

Is it fun? Yes. Do I care? No.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jun 2020)

A fair number of KOMs around me are pretty genuine, blame last year's UCIs for that, I just keep on aiming to do the segment in less than twice the KOM time!


----------



## Venod (2 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> In my experience your first paragraph is both untrue and a sweeping generalisation



I thought it was a slight exaggeration, on all the segments on the local chain gang routes the KOMs are owned by someone riding in that group.



PaulSB said:


> As for weather related times? I don't know anyone who does this.



It happens all the time.

I bagged a KOM in 2014 up a significant hill, I was surprised when I saw some of the people I was in front of and slightly embarresed as I had a terrific tailwind, there is no way I could have taken this without, earlier this year it was flagged by a rider ( I figured out who flagged it) but as it was a genuine time (although wind assisted) I let it stay there, during the strong winds the other week the rider who I had guessed flagged it took the KOM.


----------



## mjr (2 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> As for weather related times? I don't know anyone who does this.


I suspect you do but they just haven't admitted it to you. It seems pretty widespread.


----------



## straas (2 Jun 2020)

Never really understood the segment hate. 

People have been testing themselves on hills and against town signs pretty much since the bicycle was invented. It's human nature to be competitive.

Yes, some people get a bit obsessed, but that happens in every faucet of life, just move on. 

I find some really good for seeing how my fitness is doing compared to other times of the year or previous years, and some are just a good incentive to keep a decent paced effort up.


----------



## rivers (2 Jun 2020)

I'm happy with the free version. All of the data (power, heart rate, cadence, etc), with the exception of segments, that come with the paid version are free on both my wahoo app and my coros (watch) app. I've always used ridewithgps to plan routes. I use strava to see what my brother, sister-in-law, and friends are up to.


----------



## GetFatty (2 Jun 2020)

So apart from setting a KOM 8 years which I've held ever since (no it wasn't in a motor vehicle but it is about 180 miles long  ) I've not really used Strava. However as I've just purchased a Fenix watch I've started to use it a bit more. I don't think as yet I've come across anything behind the paywall that I need but if I do, I don't think £4 a month is that much


----------



## gmw492 (2 Jun 2020)

I paid for summit last year annually so still got perks on Strava , regarding segments I’m never gonna get even close to a KOM but I do like seeing my PR pop up as I have put segments in where I can do a bit of blast as an interval on a ride, I have just got a Wahoo Elemnt Bolt and when I had segments on my Garmin I could see my times against my friends/followers on it but on the Wahoo can only see my PR or KOM anyone got one or know how to see friends times on it


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2020)

gmw492 said:


> I paid for summit last year annually so still got perks on Strava , regarding segments I’m never gonna get even close to a KOM but I do like seeing my PR pop up as I have put segments in where I can do a bit of blast as an interval on a ride, I have just got a Wahoo Elemnt Bolt and when I had segments on my Garmin I could see my times against my friends/followers on it but on the Wahoo can only see my PR or KOM anyone got one or know how to see friends times on it


On the Wahoo or once you've uploaded to Strava?


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jun 2020)

I must admit I did find segments interesting to show my own history of times. But I never even bothered looking at the top


straas said:


> Yes, some people get a bit obsessed, but that happens in every *faucet* of life, just move on.


Some people really plumb the depths. They are such drips.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2020)

i signed up for he trial , i use the mapping software to plan rides , tried the garmin one but it saves all my routes as untitled and i cant change the name .


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Jun 2020)

Venod said:


> Not at all strange there is a local rider on an ebike, obviously unrestricted talking loads of KOM's, I don't think he is the only one.


If that was happening around here they would be flagged within minutes of taking someones KOM and disapear, the only place I see silly times left is in central london, in the wilds of essex people take their KOMS fairly seriously. I have flagged rides in the past and none have remained on the leaderboard bar one who insisted he was on a bike ( several people must have flagged him and he got a bit of hate mail in his ride comments) and the one section he recorded 86mph he claimed was a gps glitch so not his fault so at first refused to delete which I believe. In the end he was persuaded to just hide that ride so it did not appear on the leaderboard.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jun 2020)

cyberknight said:


> i signed up for he trial , i use the mapping software to plan rides , tried the garmin one but it saves all my routes as untitled and i cant change the name .


If you want to rename a route on Garmin Connect voa your phone simply view the route and swipe up from the bottom and edit the field. In fact the latest version of Garmin Connect prompts you to edit the name from the default which is the type of route plus date.


----------



## Venod (2 Jun 2020)

HarryTheDog said:


> If that was happening around here they would be flagged within minutes of taking someones KOM and disapear



I am not sure how the flagging works, one of my KOMs was flagged, Strava sent me a message saying I could delete it or make it private, or assure them it was genuine, it was genuine so it remained, so I guess all the ebike rider has to do is say its genuine to keep it.


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Always interested to see how I did on the day of the ride compared to others; its a pity it then changes to the day after and so on rather than being fixed on the date of the ride. IMO Stravas segment data is worth paying for when route planning to see if there are any grades just too steep on a proposed route.



Too right, luckily I'd checked out this segment before trying it and brought along the hammer, pegs and sufficient rope. 






That 800 foot vertical pitch is a killer.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> If you want to rename a route on Garmin Connect voa your phone simply view the route and swipe up from the bottom and edit the field. In fact the latest version of Garmin Connect prompts you to edit the name from the default which is the type of route plus date.


I use a laptop win 10 can't see the option


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> If you want to rename a route on Garmin Connect voa your phone simply view the route and swipe up from the bottom and edit the field. In fact the latest version of Garmin Connect prompts you to edit the name from the default which is the type of route plus date.


And on it the default name is untitled


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jun 2020)

cyberknight said:


> I use a laptop win 10 can't see the option



When viewing the course, click on the 3 dots and chose edit.






Then click on the pencil icon.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jun 2020)

Venod said:


> I am not sure how the flagging works, one of my KOMs was flagged, Strava sent me a message saying I could delete it or make it private, or assure them it was genuine, it was genuine so it remained, so I guess all the ebike rider has to do is say its genuine to keep it.


That's interesting, didn't know what the process was.
I have flagged a few rides in the past, obvious mistakes where a rider has ridden a slow loop ride with low AVE speeds then a short break (while loading bike into car) then a blisteringly fast spur off the loop at speeds of 30+mph, gaining multiple KOMs as they forget to stop their Strava during the drive home. I've even seen this take place overnight where a loop ride from home is followed by an inactive period of 8+hrs then a frantic, kom grabbing high speed drive to work early next morning.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2020)

mjr said:


> I suspect you do but they just haven't admitted it to you. It seems pretty widespread.


In all honesty none of the people I ride with have any need or desire to look for favourable weather. Generally we turn up at a climb, glances are exchanged "I feel good today" and "Are you going for it?"

And off we go. Really it is all just good honest endeavour.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> When viewing the course, click on the 3 dots and chose edit.
> 
> View attachment 527020
> 
> ...


i dont get the pencil in edit mode


----------



## mjr (2 Jun 2020)

straas said:


> Never really understood the segment hate.
> 
> People have been testing themselves on hills and against town signs pretty much since the bicycle was invented. It's human nature to be competitive.


Because since Strava, they're being "competitive" past the kiddies play area, the school gate and through junctions without priority. Unsurprisingly, that sort of shoot farks a lot of people right off. I'm sure you're not one of those daffodils, but surely you can find some segments in your local area that no sane person would race?


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Really it is all just good honest *Slow motion* endeavour.


FTFY


----------



## tommaguzzi (2 Jun 2020)

You say you are 99% unaware of segments and the go on to say you chase your own pb s. 
Well the first time you do a pb with a huge tailwind then that's your unbeatable pb. 
If you ride the same roads then after a while all your best effort will be assisted in some way.
I am not trying to be controversial just relating my personal experience usingi Strava almost from it's very beginning.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2020)

tommaguzzi said:


> You say you are 99% unaware of segments and the go on to say you chase your own pb s.
> Well the first time you do a pb with a huge tailwind then that's your unbeatable pb.
> If you ride the same roads then after a while all your best effort will be assisted in some way.
> I am not trying to be controversial just relating my personal experience usingi Strava almost from it's very beginning.


That's correct I am generally completely unaware of where segments are located. I had a good ride today, 61 miles, 5200 feet and it included 9 PBs - all climbs. Seven of them are utterly meaningless varying in length between 0.18 and 0.61 miles. I mean why even bother creating a 0.18 mile segment. What does it tell me? I'm climbing better, nothing more.

Yes I chase some of my PBs, the ones I feel have some real meaning. For example I recently took 61 seconds off my previous best on a 1.1 mile climb with an average gradient of 9.7%. A top 100 UK climb. For me that's worth chasing, on hills there is nowhere to hide, no one to help and on this one nothing the weather can do to help. I'm very pleased but I also know I have to find another 32 seconds from somewhere before I can really pat myself on the back.

I never count a flat PB, for me they're meaningless for the reasons you state. A hill climb though is different. Turn up on the day, have a look at it and think "Yes, I fancy this." That's all there is to it.

I just don't see the large number of people I ride with behaving in the way others describe. Clearly we are very well behaved in Lancashire! 🙂


----------



## tommaguzzi (2 Jun 2020)

Paul here is my best time up Mam Nic a 100 best climbs route at 10%






My next best effort is 12.56 and I have tried this climb many times over the years and I couldn't get near that time.
Why? 
Because I did on a day when I knew there was a very unusual and very stro g NNwestely wind which would assist me all the the way up esp. On the super steep sections just before the top. That is just one example I can can find many more. As I said I still use Strava but segments and pb s have become pointless to me.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2020)

tommaguzzi said:


> You say you are 99% unaware of segments and the go on to say you chase your own pb s.
> Well the first time you do a pb with a huge tailwind then that's your unbeatable pb.
> If you ride the same roads then after a while all your best effort will be assisted in some way.
> I am not trying to be controversial just relating my personal experience usingi Strava almost from it's very beginning.


yup most of my best times were from a few years ago before my 2nd child got old enough so that i had less time to ride , lost a KOM i didnt even know i had from 2014 recently,I vry rarely get PBs these days on my normal roads as like you say a lot were assisted either by weather or club rides.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2020)

Like Paul states, a long steady climb is the sort of segment I enjoy. It always amazes me just how consistent my times are, even over 3 miles of climbing, on the same bike. I thought I was taking things easy this morning and was pleasantly surprised with a PR, even although it was only by seconds.


----------



## Venod (2 Jun 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Of late, for reasons I know not, I keep getting loads of second best PB's only to find they are exactly the same time as my PB



I find this annoying, I see second best PB and then I look to see what my PB is and its the same time, so it really should be listed as a PB as well.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2020)

Been out for a ride with an old friend, his SIL put him onto Strava at the weekend, he forgot to to start his recording when we set of. When we got back I said I'd add him as a friend & add him to the ride. But I now can't find a way to do it, if I search for his name it brings up loads & I don't know which he is, if I search for his email it just says he's already a member. Wonder if this is deliberate?


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jun 2020)

Discovered it does help to zoom segments to 400%, one climb has always defeated me and yet the segment at 100% looked okay, at 400% it reveals a jump in gradient from 15.2% to 28%


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2020)

tommaguzzi said:


> Paul here is my best time up Mam Nic a 100 best climbs route at 10%
> View attachment 527084
> 
> 
> ...


That's fine with me you chose to ride the climb on a day when you knew the conditions were favourable. Your choice I wouldn't criticise it.

For a few days beforehand I'd been thinking I felt good and now was the time to tackle this climb. Got up in the morning, rode for 75 minutes to get there and thought yes, today is the day. As I turned left on to the bottom of the climb I turned in to a headwind. During the climb I had a headwind for 9 minutes 48 seconds and a tail wind for 27 seconds - clearly the weather gods were very much in my favour. Like I say apparently some riders go out on days they know the weather will help them, I go out on the days when I know I'm feeling good. I think I know who is the more realistic and honest rider.

As I've said several times already I know what is worthy of attempting. The majority of segments Strava tells me I've PBd on are nonsense. Today I PBd on a climb section of 0.18 mile, utterly pointless. I know the little section of road it's on and I'm left thinking why even bother creating the segment? I don't create these, other riders do and I'm left wondering what on earth are they trying to prove?


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jun 2020)

cyberknight said:


> i dont get the pencil in edit mode
> View attachment 527063


IIRC on this screen simply click the text ‘Custom Route’ and edit. If that fails, try the 3 dots first.


----------



## tommaguzzi (2 Jun 2020)

Yes I went out on that occasion to take advantage of the conditions, there are many other times when I did not but they were heavily in my favour anyway and I achieved a pb which i was unable to best and now in my declining years never will.
The problem with koms is you have no idea of the conditions they were achieved in. The problem with pb s is that you do.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> IIRC on this screen simply click the text ‘Custom Route’ and edit. If that fails, try the 3 dots first.


I have , the 3 dots give me a menu , i select edit and that screenie i posted is the next screen

EDIT 
i think its something to do with firefox, went into MS edge and it works .


----------



## figbat (3 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> During the climb I had a headwind for 9 minutes 48 seconds and a tail wind for 27 seconds


Do you ride with an anemometer? I'm interested in knowing how you get such accurate air speed indication?


----------



## Venod (3 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The majority of segments Strava tells me I've PBd on are nonsense.



I have a shared KOM with several riders of 1 second, the actual segment is a steep off road climb adjacent to the road that gave the I second time.
I would struggle to get up the real segment on my MTB.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jun 2020)

figbat said:


> Do you ride with an anemometer? I'm interested in knowing how you get such accurate air speed indication?


That's something that IMO should be the next thing in bike gadgety so performance can be weighed. Like many I have some PRs thanks to the way what wind but others due to a lack of wind.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2020)

figbat said:


> Do you ride with an anemometer? I'm interested in knowing how you get such accurate air speed indication?


Anemoter 😄 No I use an app called Windsock. If you upload a ride to Strava it will offer basic information on the weather conditions for your ride. The image below shows this.

For £10pa it will provide the detail, and more, I posted yesterday. I've never studied that detail before. I looked at it because I was getting tired of people telling me how cyclists only get PBs in favourable conditions which I know to be untrue.

It's a bit of fun which several of my cycle buddies use. I pay the £10 because as with Strava I like to support the companies offering free information.

There is a free version.


----------



## straas (3 Jun 2020)

figbat said:


> Do you ride with an anemometer? I'm interested in knowing how you get such accurate air speed indication?




I use mywindsock.com to get an idea of headwind time.

You can also bring up routes you've ridden and see what the wind will be like on them that day. I find that useful so I know if I need to conserve a lot of energy for the home leg.

More than once I've gone out, averaging 38km/h for about 20km, thinking I'll be the next selection for the tour. Only to pass the half way point and realise I've had a decent tailwind, and absolutely die on the way home.


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Jun 2020)

How many times?

THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A TAILWIND.

Either there's a headwind, or you're going well.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Jun 2020)

cyberknight said:


> I have , the 3 dots give me a menu , i select edit and that screenie i posted is the next screen
> 
> EDIT
> i think its something to do with firefox, went into MS edge and it works .


Phew, I thought I was going crazy. I use Chrome and it works there.


----------



## Venod (3 Jun 2020)

straas said:


> More than once I've gone out, averaging 38km/h for about 20km, thinking I'll be the next selection for the tour. Only to pass the half way point and realise I've had a decent tailwind, and absolutely die on the way home.


I have nearly always plan my rides with headwind out tailwind home in mind, do others do this? It's been ingrained since I started riding more than half a century ago.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jun 2020)

Venod said:


> I have nearly always plan my rides with headwind out tailwind home in mind, do others do this? It's been ingrained since I started riding more than half a century ago.


I seem to find I have a headwind no matter what direction I ride in, it seems to change direction as much as I do.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I seem to find I have a headwind no matter what direction I ride in, it seems to change direction as much as I do.


an "againsterly" wind


----------



## figbat (3 Jun 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> an "againsterly" wind


Often accompanied by an againsterly gradient too. Strava doesn't show it but I'm sure I've ridden circular routes that were uphill all the way.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2020)

Venod said:


> I have nearly always plan my rides with headwind out tailwind home in mind, do others do this? It's been ingrained since I started riding more than half a century ago.



We try but usually fail. We have a saying in my group "let's go north." Once a guy said "let's go north, the weather will be better." It peed down and blew a gale all day. 😄



Phaeton said:


> I seem to find I have a headwind no matter what direction I ride in, it seems to change direction as much as I do.



We have rides like this, most rides seem to be at least 50/60% headwind. If we head west over flat terrain and it's blowing a south-westerly we get headwind out and back no matter what we try!!!!


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jun 2020)

Venod said:


> I have nearly always plan my rides with headwind out tailwind home in mind, do others do this? It's been ingrained since I started riding more than half a century ago.


Sometimes but then again it can be useful going upgrade with the tail wind outbound knowing a return onto the wind is largely downwards.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jun 2020)

Venod said:


> I have nearly always plan my rides with headwind out tailwind home in mind, do others do this? It's been ingrained since I started riding more than half a century ago.


Sometimes but then again it can be useful going upgrade with the tail wind outbound knowing a return into the wind is largely downwards.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2020)

I found the missing tailwinds! 

I have been riding up the A646 from Todmorden towards Burnley a lot during lockdown, usually on my singlespeed bike which has a 52/19 gear. The road in that direction is a 2% uphill drag for about 5.5 km. Not steep enough to worry about in that gear, but enough to make it feel like a long slog.







4 or 5 times recently, however, I have whizzed up the drag convincing myself that I have finally started to get fit, only to be bitterly disappointed at the other end when I u-turn into a wall of wind! It has felt as hard coming back down the valley as it was going up it in the first place.


----------



## GetFatty (3 Jun 2020)

I've just noticed that it's £4/month if you pay for the whole year in one go or £7/month. It's strange but that £3 has convinced me I don't need it


----------



## vickster (3 Jun 2020)

GetFatty said:


> I've just noticed that it's £4/month if you pay for the whole year in one go or £7/month. It's strange but that £3 has convinced me I don't need it


Not strange, gets people to pay up front rather than cancel in the winter months...


----------



## GetFatty (3 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Not strange, gets people to pay up front rather than cancel in the winter months...


Oh I'm used to the model I meant it's strange that the £3 has convinced me I don't need a subscription


----------



## vickster (3 Jun 2020)

GetFatty said:


> Oh I'm used to the model I meant it's strange that the £3 has convinced me I don't need a subscription


Fair enough. I’m enjoying the 2 months free at the mo


----------



## GetFatty (3 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Fair enough. I’m enjoying the 2 months free at the mo


I need to look into how to cancel, I hate the ones where you have to ring up to cancel.


----------



## vickster (3 Jun 2020)

GetFatty said:


> I need to look into how to cancel, I hate the ones where you have to ring up to cancel.


You just downgrade back to free on the website


----------



## GetFatty (3 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> You just downgrade back to free on the website


Thanks. I might give it a go.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jun 2020)

BBC weather has just confirmed on my mobile that directionless wind does exist as it saying at 7pm 15 but with no direction showing. Constant headwinds then!


----------



## Twilkes (4 Jun 2020)

Does anyone know why the gradient of the same climb might look different when it's viewed in different pages?

This is the segment page, if you hover over the gradient chart it shows a shallow start for the first quarter of the climb with a peak halfway through of 10-12%, which is what it feels like when I ride it: https://www.strava.com/segments/2695985

But when viewed within someone's ride, if you hover over the gradient chart it gets close to 9% about a third of the way through, and just after halfway through it again gets around 9% but nowhere near the 12% of the other chart: https://www.strava.com/activities/2390236663#60327936925

Seems odd that it wouldn't be the same data used in both charts, but also it doesn't look like a difference explained by displaying the data over a slightly different scale, I'd still expect to see a gradient of 10% plus somewhere on the second chart.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jun 2020)

Venod said:


> I have nearly always plan my rides with headwind out tailwind home in mind, do others do this? It's been ingrained since I started riding more than half a century ago.



I ride a recumbent, what is this headwind you speak of? 😂


----------



## HLaB (4 Jun 2020)

Twilkes said:


> Does anyone know why the gradient of the same climb might look different when it's viewed in different pages?
> 
> This is the segment page, if you hover over the gradient chart it shows a shallow start for the first quarter of the climb with a peak halfway through of 10-12%, which is what it feels like when I ride it: https://www.strava.com/segments/2695985
> 
> ...


The first could be based on neutral mapping going fixed lines up a hill, whereas the 2nd is based on a riders barometric altimeter and gps and not fixed (the rider may take a shallower but longer route across the road at points rather than directly up). If the segment is based on one rider's history, when a 2nd rider comes along differences would only be expected also (+/- accuracies and slightly different ascending paths). I often see differences like that; IIRC my steepest climb said 29-31% in neutral mapping and my altimeter/gps said it never got above 24.5%. I'm going with the latter cause I got up it


----------



## Twilkes (4 Jun 2020)

HLaB said:


> The first could be based on neutral mapping going fixed lines up a hill, whereas the 2nd is based on a riders barometric altimeter and gps and not fixed (the rider may take a shallower but longer route across the road at points rather than directly up). If the segment is based on one rider's history, when a 2nd rider comes along differences would only be expected also (+/- accuracies and slightly different ascending paths). I often see differences like that; IIRC my steepest climb said 29-31% in neutral mapping and my altimeter/gps said it never got above 24.5%. I'm going with the latter cause I got up it



It's possible, although I don't have a barometer and my ride shows the same different profile as his ride does. It doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things, only I'm training to beast that hill and knowing exactly where the steep bits are will help me pace it better!


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jun 2020)

Venod said:


> I have nearly always plan my rides with headwind out tailwind home in mind, do others do this? It's been ingrained since I started riding more than half a century ago.


Nearly always do this. The only exceptions would be if there are some particularly tough and exposed climbs. I'll make sure they're tailwind
Last weekend headwind out over the Snake Pass. So strong I needed bottom gear on a 7% climb. But last 20 miles were all tailwind when I really needed it


----------



## lane (4 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> You just downgrade back to free on the website



Yes on thing in Thier favour it is dead easy to stop paying if you choose to.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jun 2020)

I almost never take wind direction into account before riding. When I have tried to do so it generally ends up completely different to what I expected, so I just accept whatever happens.

The exception was one time there were really strong westerly winds forecast and I did a ride from Gatwick to Whitstable in unbelievably quick time. Sitting up and making myself as big a sail as possible.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2020)

Twilkes said:


> Does anyone know why the gradient of the same climb might look different when it's viewed in different pages?
> ....
> Seems odd that it wouldn't be the same data used in both charts, but also it doesn't look like a difference explained by displaying the data over a slightly different scale, I'd still expect to see a gradient of 10% plus somewhere on the second chart.


Might be something like this going on... ?







That is lifted from the tracklog of one of my Humber Bridge forum rides. The upper plot is the (slightly glitchy) altitude reading from my GPS clearly showing the climb up the south side of the bridge, the passage over it, and then the descent off it on the north side of the Humber. The lower plot is what the mapping software's dataset shows. That seems blissfully unaware of the bridge and just shows the elevation of the underlying terrain.

If one page uses the GPS data and one uses mapping data then I would not be surprised to see differences between the two.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jun 2020)

@ColinJ Here's a less glitchy recording of the same stretch


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> @ColinJ Here's a less glitchy recording of the same stretch
> View attachment 527430


That is what I would like my GPS to do, but it is 15 years old now and obviously ancient tech!

When I ride up a steady gradient the GPS indicates nnn metres for a while and then suddenly indicates (say) nnn+4 metres, having not shown nnn=1, nnn+2 or nnn+3. That fits in with what that plot of mine showed.

I think the GPS is doing crude dejittering by ignoring altitude variations of (say) +/- 2 metres unless it gets repeated similar readings. That way if the raw GPS data wanders up and down by a metre or two no change is indicated. The problem with that approach is that steadily rising/falling routes look like they have steps on them, and also gently undulating roads are made to look flat.


----------



## johnnyb47 (4 Jun 2020)

Hmmm. Just got back from a ride and all my segments have disappeared from every ride ive done . I thought even a non paying member could still see their own . Is this another thing Strava have taken away from the free version


----------



## vickster (4 Jun 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hmmm. Just got back from a ride and all my segments have disappeared from every ride ive done . I thought even a non paying member could still see their own . Is this another thing Strava have taken away from the free version


This so, yes - you can check out what you get if you pay vs. not

eg not:

*Which Strava features are no longer available for free?*

Full segment leaderboards
Segment effort analysis and results comparison
Route builder
Route recommendations
https://www.bikeradar.com/news/strava-leaderboards-routes-subscription


----------



## johnnyb47 (4 Jun 2020)

Thanks @vickster.
It must be a glitch in there system at the moment.
Usually when i bring the map up of my ride, it will show the segments underneath it. At the moment it's only showing the map


----------



## vickster (4 Jun 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Thanks @vickster.
> It must be a glitch in there system at the moment.
> Usually when i bring the map up of my ride, it will show the segments underneath it. At the moment it's only showing the map


I think that is no longer free - see bullets 1 & 2?

and what is free...

*Available to free members*

Top ten all-time and top ten women
Create new segments
Segment details (distance, gradient, elevation etc)
Segment Explore (view popular segments in a given area) 
Flagging segments 
Activity achievements (KOM/QOMs, course records, personal records)


----------



## pawl (4 Jun 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Thanks @vickster.
> It must be a glitch in there system at the moment.
> Usually when i bring the map up of my ride, it will show the segments underneath it. At the moment it's only showing the map




All of mine showed after this mornings ride This was at mid day.


----------



## Mike_P (4 Jun 2020)

Strava had an update that recognised a lot of bridges so thats robbed me of a good few ft of climbing out of the local gorge


----------



## johnnyb47 (4 Jun 2020)

Mines not showing any segments from today's ride.
It just shows the mapped ride and the time and average speed .. If I've managed a PR today which i think i might, there's no confirmation.
Ah well time will tell 👍


----------



## vickster (4 Jun 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Mines not showing any segments from today's ride.
> It just shows the mapped ride and the time and average speed .. If I've managed a PR today which i think i might, there's no confirmation.
> Ah well time will tell 👍


Try refreshing your stats on profile page


----------



## johnnyb47 (4 Jun 2020)

Still no luck Vickster. Ive just noticed at the bottom of the my ride page were it tells you the states, like your average speed , time ect it says no segments found on your route.. That's a strange one on me as there's dozens of them usually


----------



## Twilkes (4 Jun 2020)

Think it's a glitch, I'm on the free trial so full functionality but no segments on today's ride.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jun 2020)

Strava Service crashed for a bit yesterday. Might be related.


----------



## Garry A (4 Jun 2020)

There was an update to the Strava app this afternoon, now I have no segments showing for any rides. Hmmmm!

Edit. And now they're back


----------



## johnnyb47 (4 Jun 2020)

A quick update. My segments are slowly coming through now. It doesn't look like it usually does, but slowly but surely it's starting to work again. It looks likely its just a glitch 👍👍


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jun 2020)

Maybe they don‘t have enough for the electric meter ?


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> A quick update. My segments are slowly coming through now. It doesn't look like it usually does, but slowly but surely it's starting to work again. It looks likely its just a glitch 👍👍


I've been a subscriber for years. At lunchtime when I loaded the morning ride no segments were showing. All there now


----------



## GetFatty (10 Jun 2020)

So some advice please. My morning ride currently is 27 miles (I have to be back for meetings) and it's made up of 60 segments some of which are just plain stupid, the shortest is 0.1 of a mile. How do I make it so that my ride just shows as one, possibly 2, segments?


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jun 2020)

If you are a premier member or whatever the latest name is you can create a new segment covering your whole ride, unfortnately as they have taken that from me I can't give you the instructions anymore


----------



## Twilkes (10 Jun 2020)

GetFatty said:


> So some advice please. My morning ride currently is 27 miles (I have to be back for meetings) and it's made up of 60 segments some of which are just plain stupid, the shortest is 0.1 of a mile. How do I make it so that my ride just shows as one, possibly 2, segments?



Possibly this, I've never done it though: https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us/articles/216918177-Hide-Unhide-Segments


----------



## GetFatty (10 Jun 2020)

Twilkes said:


> Possibly this, I've never done it though: https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us/articles/216918177-Hide-Unhide-Segments


Thanks. I've now done that, I'll see if it works tomorrow


----------



## Mike_P (10 Jun 2020)

You can spend ages hiding / unhiding segments. Often find hidden ones are more relevant, one climb I did the other week oddly only had bits showing as segments while that for the whole climb was hidden On a separate issue elevation has been a bit odd this week with the same peak showing at different heights in opposing ditections


----------



## lane (10 Jun 2020)

I have the free trial now. I am finding there is stuff I quite like but have still downgraded because I don't like it enough to pay for - well not at the current price. If it was a couple of quid a month I would think about it.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jun 2020)

lane said:


> I have the free trial now. I am finding there is stuff I quite like but have still downgraded because I don't like it enough to pay for - well not at the current price. If it was a couple of quid a month I would think about it.


I agree there are a few things I miss, but I'm not prepared to fay £50 a year, I personally think that is a lot of money, my thought is if they had offered £1.99 a month & took a few features away they would have attracted more people.


----------



## straas (10 Jun 2020)

Only recently found the routes, the suggested ones look promising.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jun 2020)

Having gone for the free trial, I've only just realised that it now shows a brief weather beakdown for the ride. Is this only for subscription users or a new feature for all? I'll probably continue with the subscription for one year and see what the renewal price is for next year.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> The weather is just for payers, I haven't found it all that accurate though to be honest especially if you are out for a good few hours as weather changes. I presume, don't know for definite, it takes your weather at the outset of your ride but I am sure someone will be along with a more accurate definition.


I presume it's linked to a particular weather site. I deleted it from my feed almost right away as I found it really inaccurate.


----------



## MntnMan62 (11 Jun 2020)

I continue to use Strava but I'm not going to pay for the extras. I'm not trying to compete with anyone. I don't care about leaderboards. All I care about is tracking my own efforts. I just want to record my rides and do my best to improve each ride in some way or another. Not paying. If necessary I downloaded Relive which looks to be similar. I haven't used it yet but intend to give it a try one of these days to see how it compares. Anyone know anything about Relive?


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> Anyone know anything about Relive?


Unless it's changed it's a waste of Internet space, all it does is plot & show your ride in 3D, first twice I used it it was a novel experience I then deleted it.


----------



## Venod (11 Jun 2020)

Strava is rolling out a new feature.

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2020/06...nds-feature-heres-how-it-works-in-action.html


----------



## vickster (11 Jun 2020)

lane said:


> I have the free trial now. I am finding there is stuff I quite like but have still downgraded because I don't like it enough to pay for - well not at the current price. If it was a couple of quid a month I would think about it.


It’s £4...just in advance...so essentially a couple of quid  (way less than a pint of beer in these parts when the pubs reopen)


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jun 2020)

Venod said:


> Strava is rolling out a new feature.
> 
> https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2020/06...nds-feature-heres-how-it-works-in-action.html


ROFL are some people that competitive (fragile) they need a trophy at failing to be good


----------



## Venod (11 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> It’s £4...just in advance...so essentially a couple of quid  (way less than a pint of beer in these parts when the pubs reopen)



But 2 pints up here in some pubs oh for a pint of hand pulled with a proper head on it.


----------



## vickster (11 Jun 2020)

Venod said:


> But 2 pints up here in some pubs oh for a pint of hand pulled with a proper head on it.


Are they pubs you’d want to drink in though (I exclude Wetherspoons from that list)


----------



## vickster (11 Jun 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Just my guess but I expect beer will have miraculously increased in price by the time pubs open up again making £4 a month look even better value!


Quite possibly and understandable given the circs


----------



## Venod (11 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Are they pubs you’d want to drink in though (I exclude Wetherspoons from that list)



Wetherspoons is of course cheap, but what has happened by Wetherspoons selling cheap beer it has forced several pubs to reduce their prices, I do drink in some of these places, it shows how much we were getting ripped off for when they can sell cheaper and still make a profit.

There are a few I wouldn't drink in.


----------



## tommaguzzi (11 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> I continue to use Strava but I'm not going to pay for the extras. I'm not trying to compete with anyone. I don't care about leaderboards. All I care about is tracking my own efforts. I just want to record my rides and do my best to improve each ride in some way or another. Not paying. If necessary I downloaded Relive which looks to be similar. I haven't used it yet but intend to give it a try one of these days to see how it compares. Anyone know anything about Relive?


Relive used to be 3rd party add on which showed your Strava ride on a 3d google earth type satellite map with a growing yellow line to show your progress. It looked like the chanel 4 TdF stage profile.here is one of mine

https://www.relive.cc/view/1047792242
Then Strava didn't like
'the way relive was using the Strava data( possibly sharing it with advertisers?) So they stopped granting their permission.
I stopped using relive after that.
So it might have morphed into something else now


----------



## lane (11 Jun 2020)

Does anyone know if I will still be able to get GPX exports without paying?


----------



## lane (11 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> It’s £4...just in advance...so essentially a couple of quid  (way less than a pint of beer in these parts when the pubs reopen)



£6 if you pay monthly


----------



## vickster (11 Jun 2020)

lane said:


> £6 if you pay monthly


Yeah, I'll pay in advance, saving a few quid and don't need to worry about it 

I never pay 'interest' to do something monthly (although my current home and car insurer doesn't load for monthly payments so those go out monthly too)


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jun 2020)

tommaguzzi said:


> Relive used to be 3rd party add on which showed your Strava ride on a 3d google earth type satellite map with a growing yellow line to show your progress. It looked like the chanel 4 TdF stage profile.here is one of mine
> 
> https://www.relive.cc/view/1047792242
> Then Strava didn't like
> ...


I think there was issues that they didn't respect the privacy settings (exclusion zones) is that what Strava call them so you can't see the home address


----------



## tommaguzzi (11 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I think there was issues that they didn't respect the privacy settings (exclusion zones) is that what Strava call them so you can't see the home address


Right, that could be a problem. A couple of years ago there was a spate bike thefts near my old house plod said they might be using Strava to help locate targets.


----------



## MntnMan62 (11 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> ROFL are some people that competitive (fragile) they need a trophy at failing to be good



I suppose those who fall for that one were bought up by parents who gave them a prize for being average or worse. I've never understood that one. I'm 57 and was in the Cub Scouts as a kid. One of the "events" we did was flying kites. I went with my Dad and we did it at the beach. I was supposed to hold the kite and when my Dad gave the signal, I was supposed to let go and he was going to get it up in the air for me. He gave the signal and I never let go. The nice paper kite was now broken and torn in my hands. When the next Pack meeting took place they gave out awards and I got one for "trying" or making a go of it or whatever you want to call it. I looked at the little pencil sharpener/world globe thing and was like "What are you giving this to me for? I ripped my kite?" There will be kids who think that way and know better and then there are kids who grow up expecting a prize for doing very little. I don't get it.


----------



## HLaB (11 Jun 2020)

tommaguzzi said:


> Relive used to be 3rd party add on which showed your Strava ride on a 3d google earth type satellite map with a growing yellow line to show your progress. It looked like the chanel 4 TdF stage profile.here is one of mine
> 
> https://www.relive.cc/view/1047792242
> Then Strava didn't like
> ...


They are still there, whatever the problem was they must've sorted it out 
Edit: I've just looked at my settings and relive is pulling (tracking) data from Garmin Connect or RWGPS or other apps I don't use but not Strava. RWGPS has limited privacy zones so I've made sure the data is getting uploaded from there. My Relive profile is also private anyway


----------



## wafter (16 Jun 2020)

Forgive me if this has already been raised, but are free users still getting notifications of their PRs? Smashed it up a local hill earlier; fully expecting to get a PR. 

After uploading the ride there are no medal icons / notifications of any personal records breeched, yet checking the segment in question today's time is listed as my PR and according to my separate records my previous fastest time was several seconds slower; so it doesn't appear that I drew with my last fastest effort (which should still have yielded a 2nd place at least).

If this is the case methinks they're not getting the subscription uptake they'd hoped for / expected and are further crippling the free offering to further force peoples' hands. Nice.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (16 Jun 2020)

Yup. I still get them. I'll try a screen shot - if my techy skills are up to it.
Watch this space.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2020)

Yep, still getting pr notifications even though I'm a non subscriber


----------



## wafter (16 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Yup. I still get them. I'll try a screen shot - if my techy skills are up to it.
> Watch this space.


Thanks and no worries - I believe you 

Perhaps it's just a glitch for me on this ride..? I've set at least two PRs and nowt's acknowledged...


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (16 Jun 2020)

This was from yesterday, so it still seems to be working.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jun 2020)

@wafter as a free users I got pr notifications on today's ride . Sometimes segment data seems to lag behind the ride being posted . Revisit the ride and see if it's uploaded


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (16 Jun 2020)

This is today's ride, showing nothing, but I was riding in a rainstorm so assume I was just going too slow!


----------



## wafter (16 Jun 2020)

Thanks guys - I've just refreshed it and I'm still no seeing anything... will have to check it tomorrow / on a subsequent ride. Finding less and less reason to bother with Strava tbh..


----------



## Mike_P (16 Jun 2020)

Oddity on an ebike segment today. Tells me I am the second fastest along it at 15.7mph but their are two listed above me, one at 15.9mph equally legal having leg powered beyond the motors limit and another at 28.3mph which could well be questioned as to the legal nature of the ebike, more so given another segment was covered at 45.7mph. So it seems they are possibly discounting illegal ebike rides on one hand but still leaving them in on the other.


----------



## lazybloke (16 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks guys - I've just refreshed it and I'm still no seeing anything... will have to check it tomorrow / on a subsequent ride. Finding less and less reason to bother with Strava tbh..


Is it something like your ride is private? Or the segment is private? Or it's within a privacy zone?


----------



## wafter (16 Jun 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Is it something like your ride is private? Or the segment is private? Or it's within a privacy zone?


Thanks for the thought; I've just checked and the ride is public, it's all outside my privacy zone () and I can't see all of the segements I've shown some improvement in being private.. they're all displaying the now-crippled leaderboards.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Jun 2020)

Weird I've just looked & I'm still getting to see PR's etc. not only mine but a couple of friends, non of us pay


----------



## wafter (17 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Weird I've just looked & I'm still getting to see PR's etc. not only mine but a couple of friends, non of us pay


Thanks.. mine's still showing naff-all. Maybe it's a glitch attached to that particular ride.

In other news I've just had yet another email from Strava touting their free trial; which runs out in five days apparently. Thinking I'll sign up for it as long as I can remember to cancel it before they take my money - really hate their "automatic opt-in" approach


----------



## Phaeton (17 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> really hate their "automatic opt-in" approach


It's a Merkin thing, should be made illegal in the UK


----------



## Solocle (17 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I think there was issues that they didn't respect the privacy settings (exclusion zones) is that what Strava call them so you can't see the home address


Nah, relive used privacy zones... while it went through Strava. But, if you export it and upload to relive, or indeed send it direct from the Wahoo, then it doesn't. Thanks, Strava


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (17 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks.. mine's still showing naff-all. Maybe it's a glitch attached to that particular ride.
> 
> In other news I've just had yet another email from Strava touting their free trial; which runs out in five days apparently. Thinking I'll sign up for it as long as I can remember to cancel it before they take my money - really hate their "automatic opt-in" approach


Sometimes individual rides do have their own little glitches. I had one last week when flybys were not available, but the guy I rode with (socially distant, faces covered, hands sanitised) could see them.


----------



## wafter (17 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It's a Merkin thing, should be made illegal in the UK


I agree. Sounds about right for the "land of the free" (to exploit others for your own personal gain) 



Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Sometimes individual rides do have their own little glitches. I had one last week when flybys were not available, but the guy I rode with (socially distant, faces covered, hands sanitised) could see them.


Guess we can't complain on the free service - if paying for it I'd hope this isn't an issue though..


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks for the thought; I've just checked and the ride is public, it's all outside my privacy zone () and I can't see all of the segements I've shown some improvement in being private.. they're all displaying the now-crippled leaderboards.


Did you put a fair bit more effort in on your ride? I am just back a quick ride and worked extra hard and when I downloaded the ride I noticed there was no segments. It had made it an e-bike ride, possibly as I was a fair bit faster than my normal rides so I had to change it. Don't possess an e-bike! Lol


----------



## wafter (17 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you put a fair bit more effort in on your ride? I am just back a quick ride and worked extra hard and when I downloaded the ride I noticed there was no segments. It had made it an e-bike ride, possibly as I was a fair bit faster than my normal rides so I had to change it. Don't possess an e-bike! Lol


Thanks for the thought - I can't see any allusion to an e-bike anywhere; it still has my default bike listed so I assume it's not mis-labelled it.

You must have got a shift on for it to think you were on an ebike


----------



## wafter (17 Jun 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Does it actually say "No segments for this activity" If it does it would suggest the activity type has changed to run / swim etc.


Nup - segments are all listed but no PRs / 2nds / 3rds are shown anywhere, despite there being numerous actually looking at the numbers in each segment.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you put a fair bit more effort in on your ride? I am just back a quick ride and worked extra hard and when I downloaded the ride I noticed there was no segments. It had made it an e-bike ride, possibly as I was a fair bit faster than my normal rides so I had to change it. Don't possess an e-bike! Lol


Having an ebike I would be very surprised if it did that automatically as ebike rides upload as ride from most (all?) apps and have to be manually changed.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (17 Jun 2020)

Slightly off topic, but related.....

A couple of years ago I had one of my rides suspended. I had to go through all sorts of emails with Strava. They had decided, on no evidence that they would give me, that one of my rides had been done in a motor car and so was ineligible for the bike section. No idea why - times etc were no different to other rides. 

I had used a Fenix as a trial for a few rides but for some reason one of them caused a glitch. 

Strava initially were helpful, but then they asked if I'd recorded it on an iPhone. Nope, because I'm on Android, and had used a Garmin product. Strava immediately lost interest. Their policy seems to be to support Apple products and everything else is rubbish. 

Don't know if that helps; I suspect not🤔


----------



## wafter (17 Jun 2020)

Just got back from another fairly intense thrash to find the same issue with Strava showing absolutely no achievements. Did a bit of digging and found this about "refreshing activity achievements".

Tried it and my achievements went from nowt of anything to 2 PRs, 2 seconds and 2 thirds. Checking further however revealed that some segments still weren't registering some PRs.. so I refreshed them again; revealing a total this time of 23 PRs, 14 2nds and 11 3rds 

Likewise doing the same for the ride yesterday that I originally had issues with has taken me from zero achievements to 5 PRs 13 seconds and 7 thirds. On this occasion I was a bit more patient with the banner at the top stating the process may take a while, so think maybe the issue with getting more achievements after refreshing the other ride for a second time was maybe just because it refreshed the page after more achievements had been updated, if this makes sense. 

So.. very happy to have solved the issue ad uncovered a lot more PRs than I'd expected; less happy that I had to do it in the first place and that the subscribed version might also be this buggy. Have any paying users had a similar issue with achievements not showing?


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> Have any paying users had a similar issue with achievements not showing?



Very occasionally and it happened just as often with the old free version. On Sunday I did some segments for the first time, on initial upload it gave my times but I didn't appear on the segment leaderboard at all - my best being --- / 183 or whatever. 

I didn't need to do anything, the leaderboard had updated the next time I looked, which was about an hour later.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Strava is rolling out a new feature.
> 
> https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2020/06...nds-feature-heres-how-it-works-in-action.html


I looked at this as its the only way i will get a "KOM" of any kind, pity its only on certain segments and not all but i still have 19


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Aug 2020)

Plus local legends is only if you make your rides visible to everyone and pay the subscription. No thanks. So not even a local legends out of those using Strava. Just a legend amongst subscribers .


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Plus local legends is only if you make your rides visible to everyone and pay the subscription. No thanks. So not even a local legends out of those using Strava. Just a legend amongst subscribers .


Nope. Not true. Totally false. Fake news. 
I dont pay a penny and have a few local legends to my name. All you have to do is ride the same segments repeatedly.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Aug 2020)

Commuters should be in with a fair crack at gaining a 'local legend' status.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Aug 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Nope. Not true. Totally false. Fake news.
> I dont pay a penny and have a few local legends to my name. All you have to do is ride the same segments repeatedly.



Your rides are visible to everyone for those segments.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Aug 2020)

I'm a local legend and was on a non commuting segment


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Your rides are visible to everyone for those segments.


Indeed. If you want to keep everything secret why should try and claim recognition?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Aug 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Indeed. If you want to keep everything secret why should try and claim recognition?



Not secret just visible to friends.


----------



## MntnMan62 (2 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Plus local legends is only if you make your rides visible to everyone and pay the subscription. No thanks. So not even a local legends out of those using Strava. Just a legend amongst subscribers .



Actually, the local legends is for all users, subscription and free. I don't pay for Strava yet I am seeing daily awards for my riding certain segments as the Local Legend.

Frankly, I could care less if they award me local legend status. That stuff doesn't matter to me. The only person I'm comparing myself to is myself. 
So, I only care about my time, mileage, average speed, elevation gain, stuff like that. It matters not what anyone else is doing.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Aug 2020)

So 
I see but you still have to make the rides public to anyone including data harvesters. No thanks.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Aug 2020)

FFS i claim a small victory and the whole world goes nuts , i take it all back im rubbish and i will never get a KOM or any award of any kind so i will go back to being ignored and you can all calm down


----------



## MntnMan62 (2 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> So
> I see but you still have to make the rides public to anyone including data harvesters. No thanks.



The only people seeing my rides are those who I allow to follow me. And I can block them at any time.


----------



## BurningLegs (2 Aug 2020)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Aug 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> The only people seeing my rides are those who I allow to follow me. And I can block them at any time.



Which means it won’t count towards Local Legends. Do keep up!


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> FWIW I got an award today. Garmin Connect awarded me a Highly Improving badge. Wooò! Quite why, I don't know. I'm just the same as ever. But a win's a win.


I believe it's called gnomification, m'lud.


----------



## MntnMan62 (2 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Which means it won’t count towards Local Legends. Do keep up!



Yes. You do need to keep up. I get my local legends notices and have achieved several local legends status points for some segments of my rides. And if that means people can see my rides that I post, what exactly can they do with that information? If someone wants to use my ride data then that person definitely is leading one extremely boring life. I don't have any personal information in my profile and I use the site purely so I can keep track of very basic ride info. So, yes, please do keep up.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Commuters should be in with a fair crack at gaining a 'local legend' status.




Indeed. I have a fair few due to my commute. And i'm a non subscriber.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Aug 2020)

*Mod Note:*
Personal insults and quotes thereof have been removed.
Ride safe everybody


----------

